#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-24
<mvejmelka> dobre rano
<flack> yunife, ty switch :D
<yunife> flack, what?
<flack> haha
<flack> akurat som cital dsl.sk 
<yunife> flack, aha :-D
<flack> hadaj koho komet tam pred minutou bol
<yunife> flack, nj :(
<yunife> flack, daj :D
<flack> dobre kde chces
<flack> chlapci, nebude nahodou ten router uz zbytocny, ked budu IPv6, ked kazdemu zariadeniu mozeme pridelit unikatnu IPv6 adresu v sieti Internet a routrovanie mozeme presunut na zariadenia ISP? Nebude stacit uz iba nieco ako switch do Internetu? 
<flack> :D :D :D
<flack> a len ako to docitam.. mrknem na irc a autor zrovna joined :D
<flack> tak nic.. idem nas5 do garaze upratovat ak sa mi to troska podari
 * yunife vsetci ma tu poznaju po mene a ja nikoho :-(
<freax> prosim vas mel bych dotaz.. muzu mit fluxbox i gnome zaroven? chtel bych vyzkouset fluxbox, ale nechci se jeste zbavovat gnome.. gdm nepouzivam, prihlasuju se v terminalu. slo by to, nebo by to delalo bordel?
<[ZOMB]> freax: jiste
<freax> [ZOMB]: pujde to jo? tak super :-)
<freax> [ZOMB]: dik :)
<[ZOMB]> mozna se rozhodi par nastaveni, kdyztak to zkousej pod jinym uzivatelem a je to jisty ze se ti nic nestane s gnome :)
<[ZOMB]> freax: btw, def fluxbox vypada jak blbe nactena plocha, tak se nelekni :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: hehe... ok. dik :) ale co sem koukal, tak ty upraveny flux prostredi vypadaj luxusne... libi se mi o dost vic nez gnome :)
<[ZOMB]> freax: jn, da se to upravovat vcelku jednoduse ... pokud ti nevadi editace confu
<freax> [ZOMB]: edituje se to podobne jako treba conky jo?
<fory> [ZOMB]: Zdravim, ZOMBE. :)
<[ZOMB]> fory: cus :)
 * [ZOMB] jeste vstrebava ranni realiru
<mvejmelka> fory: ahoj chtel ses zeptat na irc v conky
<mvejmelka> musim mazat
<mvejmelka> mejte se fajn
<fory> [ZOMB]: Si tu ted?
<fory> [ZOMB]: Mam dotaz na to, jestli jde hodit termaminal jako soucast plochy. Neco jako conky, abych si tam spustil IRC a nemusel to porad hlidat.
<[ZOMB]> fory: jde, mam tak 2 :)
<[ZOMB]> jeden teda navic pres screen
<fory> Otazkou zustava jak?
<[ZOMB]> teoreticky ti jde jen o to zobrazit terminal bez okraje,menu,scroll baru,atd
<fory> Presne.
<[ZOMB]> v kazdem WM bude jinak
<[ZOMB]> gnome?
<fory> Ano.
<[ZOMB]> tam byl i nejakej applet
<fory> Vis nejaky konkretni?
<[ZOMB]> cekej,mam zawsvinenou jednu ruku,tak mi to trva :)
<fory> Pohoda.
<[ZOMB]> hm, to vypada ze to nejakej chytrak smaz z gnome-look
<fory> :/
<[ZOMB]> fory: ok, tak ne, tak tam maji akorat uplne k hovnu vyhledavac :) http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Terminal+Screenlet?content=74844
<fory> [ZOMB]: Kouknu se na to.
<fory> [ZOMB]: Zatim diky.
<[ZOMB]> np
<fory> Zda se mi to, nebo jsem to nepochopil?
<fory> Tady z toho, jak to stahnu, tak se prd dozvim. Nasel jsem si, ze jmeno balicku by mohlo byt screenlets
<[ZOMB]> jj, musis mit screenlets instli, pak ten terminal pres nej spustis
<fory> Sem si rikal. ;)
<flack> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Screenlets
<fory> Ten sem si stahl.
<[ZOMB]> vsak tj ono
<fory> Ten chudak terminal se mi tam asi nekde schoval.
<[ZOMB]> ?
<fory> Stahl jsem si to z toho http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Terminal+Screenlet?content=74844. Chci to otevrit, ale melo by to chtit jeste neco snad ne?
<flack> :D
<fory> Dam tam install, jenomze neni zadny soubor, co by se do toho zavedl? :D
<flack> ja uz to mam 
<flack> dik za tip chlapci :D
<fory> Nebo se v tom ztracim? 
<flack> fory, kua co robis stim
<fory> flack: Co si urobil ty?
<flack> nainstalil screenlets z apt
<[ZOMB]> fory jen co mas otevreny okno se screenlests, tak tam pretahni ten terminal
<flack> stiahol ten balik
<flack> premenoval som ho na Terminal.tar.gz  -ale myslim ze na tom nesejde ako sa vola
<flack> spustil si screenlets z menu
<[ZOMB]> flack: jedno jaky ma jmeno archiv
<flack> [ZOMB], jasne ze je to jedno :D  ja len aby sa nepovedalo ze necitam co autor napisal :D
<flack> a v tom menu som dal INSTALL a potom INSTALL APLET--- vybral svoj tarball potvrdil.--.- a v zozname som si nasiel TERMINAL 
<[ZOMB]> prave tyhle infa jsou vsechny uz v baliku, tj neco jako deb balik
<fory> Tak ja jsem lama. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Jeste mi do toho keca zena o vecech co by chtela.
<flack> este ze si to priznas :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<flack> co by chcela ?? ufff toho bude hodne
<fory> Nikdy si nerekne, ze to chce. Ma smulu.
<[ZOMB]> at chce terminal na plose ji musis presvedsit :P
<fory> Jo, ted nevidim na to, jak mi radil. :D
<fory> Ted resi to, ze se mozna jeji tatka naboural. Kurva, vsak zadne mozna neexistuje!
<fory> Ja jsem chuj.
<flack> :D
<fory> Ja jsem to proste otevrel a pak to tam chtel dat. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Uz to mam. :D
<fory> Boze, to napadne jen me. :/
<[ZOMB]> fory: ono to jde ale taky ;) gnome-look.org's renaming of packages seems to break Install Screenlet functionality. Just rename package to "Terminal.tar.gz" or unpack to ~/.screenlets/ yourself.
<fory> [ZOMB]: Hlavni je, ze jsem prisel na to, kde byl problem. 
<[ZOMB]> obcas to chce jen cist co po cloveku vlastne chteji :P
<[ZOMB]> fory: tj fakt :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Navod se cte, az se to POSERE!
<fory> :D
<[ZOMB]> aha :D
<flack> jaj
<[ZOMB]> preju prijemnou kompilaci kernelu :D
<flack> :D
<fory> :ú
<fory> :/
<fory> Boze, jeste ten jeji tatik neni dostupny. To jsou zase stresy.
<[ZOMB]> to je mozna jeste horsi ne? :D
<flack> bacha aby ti nevidela do monitoru
<fory> Ona na to nema. :D
<[ZOMB]> pak si vymysli ty nejkatastrofictejsi scenare co jdou a bude silet jeste vic :))
<flack> ctrl+alt+F1  
<[ZOMB]> flack: tj zkratka na co v gnome?
<fory> Hodis only kons
<fory> Bez graf prostredi.
<flack> do ineho screenu ?
<fory> [ZOMB]: Pak po me bude chtit, abych dojel. :/ 
<[ZOMB]> fory: tam je vetsi font jak v xtermu ;)
<[ZOMB]> aspon ja mam :)
<flack> a F7 zasa naspat
<fory> flack: To zname. ;)
<flack> ci ina session
<flack> ako sa to spravne nazyva?
<[ZOMB]> tty
<[ZOMB]> asi :)
<fory> Mas to od F1-F6
<flack> no je to jina konzola to ano :D
<fory> Bude sranda, az ja pujdu na toho kaskadera, nebo neco. :D Hlavne mit povolani co nejvice bude stresovat zenu.
<[ZOMB]> rofl
<fory> Zajit si pak na pivko, vypnout tel. Ona uz bude pomalu volat policii..
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tunil si nejak theme ncmpcpp?
<fory> Uzasne, ted posloucham: "Pak, ze ja jsem nezodpovedna." Takove blbosti, co z ni ted padaji, kdyz ji tatinek chvilku neodpovida.
<[ZOMB]> fory: normalni stres :)
<fory> Prelognu ty terminaly.
<fory> Tohle se tvari mnohem lipe a nebudu to tak muset hlidat.
<[ZOMB]> fory: na tohle dost dobra vec, jmenuje se screen ;)
<FrostyX> mno pamatuju si, ze jsem si s tim hral
<[ZOMB]> pochopeni chvilek zabere,ale pak je to zkurvenej luxus :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ja jen jestli nemas nejaky specialni tipy ;)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: pouzivam takove http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/frostyx-20100831
<[ZOMB]> to ja mam troek jine
<[ZOMB]> do zelene samo :D
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/ncmpcpp.jpg
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: playlistu si nesimej, je tam bordel docela ted :))
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> tjn tvuj matrix
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<FrostyX> ja rad barvicky :-D
<[ZOMB]> jediny co mam barevne na plose jinak jsou nicky v irssi :)
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> a to zas mam radsi kdyz vidim hned podle barvy kdo zhruba pise
<FrostyX> ty mas hodne silene pozadi. ja jak to mam tmave, tak na tom ty barvicky vypadaji pekne
<[ZOMB]> na vetsich chanech to bohuzel moc nefacha, mala paleta barev
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> jn
<FrostyX> jj na #linux.cz je 10 lidi stejnou barvou :-D
<[ZOMB]> jn
<[ZOMB]> #ubuntu je jeste horsi :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: btw za co si mel ban na #linux.cz? :)
<FrostyX> vim ja
<[ZOMB]> jn, oni moc nepisou msg
<FrostyX> a ja ten chat tam necetl
<[ZOMB]> ale dost jim tam vadi pripojovani a odpojovani .. zmena nicku, resp asi vsechno :)
<FrostyX> jj to je u me s nestabilnim netem dost mozny
<FrostyX> ja si myslim ze za to pripojovani / odpojovani byl ten banan. ale to je jen tak odhad
<[ZOMB]> j ja ho dostal predtim taky za to, neboj :)
<FrostyX> mno nic. jdu ze skoly. za 10 min jsem na intru a z5 online :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Hele, da se nejak nastavit, aby se ten namager spoustel sam a mel ulozene nastaveni? Ze by spustil hned i ty terminaly?
<[ZOMB]> urcite
<fory> Udelal jsi to?
<[ZOMB]> mel jsem to tak v gnome
<fory> Uz jsem to vyresil. ;)
<[ZOMB]> fory: vidis jen podle screenu ;) http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Screenlets?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=screenlets-manager.png
<fory> Jo, na to jsem hned prisel, co sem to otevrel. Driv melu, nez se koukam. Zamelu a pak se teprve podivam.
<fory> Uz se ozval, tak jako bych to nerikal.
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Je mi spatne. :D 5 smazenych rizku, dva vrchovate talire brambor na to tatarka, a aby se nereklo tak jsem to zajedl 2x presnidavka + 2 rohliky. :/
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> takova svaca :D
<fory> To neni sranda. :D
<fory> Takova normalni vecere... ;))
<_Brano_> fory: :D ty vole... dal by som si...
<_Brano_> fory: ja si tu tak môžem spraviť chleba s maslom :D
<fory> _Brano_: Tak to je dost neprijmna situace. :D
<_Brano_> ťažký údel vysokoškoláka... :D :D
<_Brano_> kde si to nabral všetko? :D
<fory> Kdyby jsi mi rekl, poslal bych ti emailem trochu. :D
<fory> V jidelne? :D
<_Brano_> :D dva krát ! :D
<_Brano_> pohode :D
<fory> Trochu se mi to vraci, ale jinak je mi fajn.
<_Brano_> :D buď rád že nie si hladný :D
<fory> Co by za to deti v Africe dali, ze? 
<fory> y
<[ZOMB]> :))
<_Brano_> tak tak no...
<fory> Si dej tech chleba. ;)
<[ZOMB]> no jiste ze jsem uz mel topinky :D
<fory> Ty ano, u tebe se nic jineho neji. :D
<[ZOMB]> jeste vajicka :D
<fory> :D 
<h00ked> :-)
<fory> Jeste cinskou polivku umis ne?
<[ZOMB]> to mi moc nejde
<fory> Vsak to jen zalijes a priklopis.
<fory> Ted mam docela luxusni prehled na tom IRC, jak nekdo neco napise. Vidim to hned, ne jak minule.
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> kdyz mas jeden chan, tak je to ok, pak se ztratis stejnak
<fory> :D
<fory> Nemusim jich mit vice, mam preci TEBE! :D
<yunife> co to tu za bordel?
<fory> My nic, to ti jini!
<[ZOMB]> fory: :D
 * [ZOMB] pojede vratit flasky od piva, uz je v tom docela kapital :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: HF.
<[ZOMB]> jn, je toho dost, plnej batoh a 3 basy :) tak snad to nerozsekam :))
<fory> Nesmis. 
<fory> Z toho mas pak na dalsi!
<[ZOMB]> tj jasny ze si dneska doma dame do repy :D
<fory> Beze me. :(
<[ZOMB]> ::)
<fory> Dal bych si aspon 2-4 pivka.
<[ZOMB]> tak nejak, jen do pohody
<fory> Tak nemame v planu se valet pod stolem.
<[ZOMB]> proresit smysl lidstva, ujasnit si kdo je reditel galaxie a kdo reditel kosmiru a tak :))
<[ZOMB]> to ani ne, tady vcelku malej stolek :))
<fory> ;) Jen tak trochu si dat.
 * [ZOMB] vyrazi na misi ;)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Informuj me o stavu! :D
<[ZOMB]> kej :D
 * yunife kochajte sa http://pastebin.com/67Hxsp6y
<flack> yunife, jjj kocham sa 
<flack> mas to aj v slovencine? :D
<yunife> flack, ne, ja si komenty pisem v strojovej anglictine aby som im rozumel :-D
<flack> no ja by som to potreboval cele prelozene :D
<flack> aby som vedel co robi kazdy riadok :D
<flack> vis ako 
<yunife> flack, podstate sa snazim simulovat instrukcie architektury AVR, hento je kod pre porovnanie hodnoty v registry z konstantou v instrukcii a to v execute casti je vypocet pre priznaky procesora, ci je vysledok nulovy, ci pretiekol, ci je vysledok zaporny a tak dalej :-D
<yunife> flack, ale ten kod je inac brutalny :-D
<flack> jojo 
<flack> pri citani mi preteka buffer
<flack> nerozumiem tomu ani za mak :D
 * [ZOMB] is back fory ;)
<fory> Stav mise?
<fory> Mission Complete?
<[ZOMB]> 100% uspesnost
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Good job.
<fory> Kolik sis jich koupil na posezeni?
<flack> jj kolko :D
<flack> a ake este by som rad vedel
<[ZOMB]> jen 10 :)
<[ZOMB]> kozlika
<fory> Radsi radka 12.
<fory> A kolik? ;)
<flack> no nic idem si po pivo do spajzicky.. snad tam nejake este je
<fory> ;))
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<fory> Sakra, nemam nic po ruce.
<Starejbar> kurna vy tu ale delate chute :-)
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: rozhodne!
<spectrum1> [ZOMB], jj, napyjem ;-)
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: tak chastej taky ;)
<spectrum1> na zdravi ..
<spectrum1> jeste jsem nemel cas  to realizovat ..
<spectrum1> ale kdyz zmenim v /etc/apt/sources.list zdroje na debian tak mi mel pri safe-upgrade vypadnou sqeeze, ne? ;-)
<Starejbar> hmm rad bych ale nestihal jsem dnes doplnit zasoby
<Starejbar> bych musel vytahnout vizoura a to nevim jak by to bylo zitras praci
<spectrum1> to je snad to nejdulezitejsi ..
<spectrum1> rano vstanu a pohledem zkontroluju stav zasob :-D
<Starejbar> poucen pro priste
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: :)))
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: ty notore :D
<fory> Konci sranda, musim se naucit, jak se pise zaloba a reklamace. :D
<spectrum1> zalobu pise pravnik ..
<spectrum1> ty si muzes max. stezovat ..
<fory> Do skoly... :D Na test.
<fory> Ale stezovat si muzu, ze to nechci psat.
<spectrum1> [ZOMB], jak to vypada kdyz se takova zbezna kontrola neprovede vidime .. ;-)
<spectrum1> aha .. tak to jo .. ;-)
<spectrum1> dneska jsem zrovna koukal, jak policajti davaji pri kontrole hnedka dychnout .. tak abych si zacal davat bacha ..
<fory> No, nekdy se na to vybodnou uplne.
<Starejbar> policajty mi nepripominej
<spectrum1> to nevim, honili nejakyho favorita .. jine auto by jim ujelo ..
<Starejbar> jsem je dneska zasponzoroval dvema stovkama
<spectrum1> copak?
<Starejbar> pekne drahy parkovny :-D
<spectrum1> njn
<Starejbar> potrefenejm mestakum se nelibilo za castecne parkuju na chodniku
<Starejbar> ale kde mam na sidlaku jinde zaparkovat to mi uz neporadi
<fory> Kdyz jich je vic, tak si veri. Jak jde sam, tak drzi hubu.
<spectrum1> oni maji u nas na tom vozitku s botickama cedli "udrzba" .. tak bych si to nechal rovnou omyt a vymenit provozni tekutiny ;-)
<Starejbar> :-D
<spectrum1> svine to jsou, jezdi s mestakem, ktery je placeny z neceho jineho ..
<spectrum1> me **** mestska policie ..
<Starejbar> hlavne je sranda ze statnim policajtum takovy parkovani vubec nevadi, jen mestaci prudi
<spectrum1> jj ... zatim jsem nemel problem, ale schvalne bych na ne statni zavolal ..
<Starejbar> :D
<Starejbar> to priste udelam
<spectrum1> treba se pletu, ale myslim, ze by to bylo docela zajimave ..
<spectrum1> takove oznameni na "neznameho pachatele" co mi dal boticku na vuz a znemoznil tak odjeti  ..
<spectrum1> no a pak k tomu ten usly zisk a tak ..
<Starejbar> dneska se mi libila zprava na novnkach ze maj prej vracet na misto auta co odtahnou pri blokovym cisteni
<spectrum1> jj, to jsem zaslechl no ...
<spectrum1> oni jsou zakony derave .. ale to neni muj problem ..
<spectrum1> to bylo jako s tema prepisama starych aut na nekoho jineho ..
<spectrum1> proste se chces zbati auta, tak ho prepises na nekoho jineho a dal to neresis
<spectrum1> a on ma pak pruser, ze z nej neplati povinne ruceni
<Starejbar> a ze ho neprihlasil
<spectrum1> a jeste kdyz mu to odtahnou tak jak rikas ..
<spectrum1> jj
<Starejbar> njn klasicky ceesky zakon
<spectrum1> zadny stres .. ;-)
<spectrum1> jsem zrovna "delal" dane .. tak mam na tohle naladu .. :-)
<Starejbar> hh
<Starejbar> to mi pripomina druhak na pravech kdyz sme meli nejaky seminar o danich apod, jak nam typek vykladal co vsechno nemusime platit a je to legalni :-D
<spectrum1> to zalezi na vykladu zakona ;-) a kazdy si to vylozi jinak .. :-D
<Starejbar> asi tak ale byl to jeden z mala zabavnych predmetu :-D
<spectrum1> no .. procitat se zakony byva taky sranda ..
<spectrum1> jen to je tak divne napsane
<Starejbar> to jak je to napsane jsem radsi ani neresil, na to pri tom nasem dalkovym rychlokurzu pravniciny nebyl cas :-D
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: tjn, to uz vime :))
<spectrum1> aha .. neni to ten vikendovy kurz? .
<[ZOMB]> sem se tu zakecal (na zivo :D )
<spectrum1> [ZOMB], wtf .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> 22:21 < spectrum1> [21:59:11] [ZOMB], jak to vypada kdyz se takova zbezna kontrola neprovede vidime ->> tjn, to uz vime :))
<spectrum1> [ZOMB], jo tak ... ja u toho zpravidla moc nenamluvim .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<spectrum1> aha .. jj
<mvejmelka> dobry vecer vespolek ....
<[ZOMB]> dobry
<mvejmelka> tak dneska jsem zase na svuj desktop ani nemak ;( ja to conky snad nikdy nedodelam ....
<mvejmelka> a gnome me uz zacina taky pekne stvat, uz aby byl venku enlightenment
<spectrum1> nj, seru na vas a jdu spat .. ;-)
<spectrum1> dn ..
<mvejmelka> spectrum1: dn
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: neboj, ani ja jsem to nemel pres noc ;) to chce cas a postupne upravovani v tom co ti jak vyhovuje, jen tak to bude best
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: samo best jen pro tebe, ale to to ti jde ;)
<Starejbar> gn spectrum
<Starejbar> conky je dobra hracka 
<Starejbar> taky jsem s nim stravil par veceru
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: presne tak best musi byt pro me. btw doptal se Te fory na irc v conky ???
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: me schazi prave ty vecery ;(
<Starejbar> njn cas to je problem jsem si s tim chtel ted pohrat na druhym mnotesu  a dostal jsem jen k instalaci 
<Starejbar> nezkousel ste nekdo prekopat boot v 10.10 na ciste textovej? jeto vubec mozny? tak nejak se mi cim dal vic styska po bootu v jezeci
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: ja to mam taky zatim jen nainstalovany ;)
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: mam textovej boot ale nakonec se mi stejne nachvilku objevi ubuntu 10.10 a par tecek startuje gdm
<Starejbar> ted tam naprat jese lm-sensors, hddpharm bo jak se to vsechno jmenuje apod
<Starejbar> no toho jsem docilil tak nejak taky, naskoci na chvilku text, pak jakejsi splash a uz to jede
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: mmt patnu ti konfigurak grub
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: zkus tohle:
<mvejmelka> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<mvejmelka> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<mvejmelka> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<mvejmelka> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<mvejmelka> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<mvejmelka> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash nomodeset"
<mvejmelka> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: tohle by mohlo byt co hledas: "nosplash nomodeset"
<Starejbar> aha
<Starejbar> nosplash jsem pouzil ale to nomode ne
<mvejmelka> a pak jen grub a reload
<mvejmelka> je v grub.cfg
<Starejbar> njn ale v grub2 je to schovany nekde jinde ne?
<mvejmelka> sorry update-grub
<mvejmelka> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mvejmelka> pripadne to muzes zkusit tady> /etc/default/grub
<Starejbar> jo to bude ono :-) si ty soubory nikdy nepamatuju
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: v tom bootu bys to mel najit .....
<mvejmelka> v pohode
<Starejbar> to tam nekde poladim, prinejhorsim to nebootne :-D
<mvejmelka> tak se nezapomen rozloucit
<mvejmelka> ;))
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: na nic takoveho se me neptal :)
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: chtel jen terminal na plose, ten se vyresil hned :)
 * [ZOMB] mel editor na fullscreen, takze i pres irssi :/
<fory> Bavite se o me?
<[ZOMB]> j
<fory> Co ja?
<mvejmelka> fory: no jasne ze ano ;)
<[ZOMB]> prej si chtel IRC v conky
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: O.K. vcera chtel abych mu ten dotaz pripomnel ;)
<fory> Neco podobneho, jako conky. At je to na plose.
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: okej :D
<mvejmelka> v pohode ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Jj, diky. ;)
<mvejmelka> dulzezite je, ze je to poreseno
<mvejmelka> \dulezite
<fory> A to jsme jeste nechtene dali jednomu klukovy tip. :)
<mvejmelka> fory: rado se stalo
<mvejmelka> fory urcite byl rad, prisel k tipu a zadarmiko
<[ZOMB]> Fory: tohle ja osobne zatim resil (pro tebe asi jednodussi varianta) pres xfce4-terminal + screen + v nem irssi
<[ZOMB]> Fory: btw dneska velky "F" vnicku jo? :)
<fory> Ja to mam porad male.
<fory> Me se to libi jak to mam ted. ;)
<[ZOMB]> nj, ted koukam ze to lami jen moje irssi :))
<[ZOMB]> Fory: 
<[ZOMB]> hm :)
<fory> Tohle je dost dobre, ma to i docela luxusni nastaveni.
<mvejmelka> fory: posli screenshot ;)
<[ZOMB]> maly "f" + [TAB] a lopne to velky "F" u tebe na zacatku :)
<mvejmelka> a nejaky tip ;))
<[ZOMB]> Fory: o co ale jde? :D
<fory> Obyc plocha + dva terminaly na plose. ;) Nemusi byt screen.
<Starejbar> no tak jsem si ted regulerne spinkuls notesem na kline takze pokusy se odkladaj na zitrek, dik za tip MV dam vedet jsem jsem dopad
<Starejbar> gn all
<fory> Gn.
<[ZOMB]> Fory: to sice nemusi, ale nemam rad kdyz mi zbytecne spadne irssi jen kuli tomu ze spadl WM ;)
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: dobrou
<fory> [ZOMB]: Nesmi.
<[ZOMB]> Fory: sice dostanu pak 5000 radku z logu bnc,ale stejnak ;)
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: gn
<mvejmelka> fory: nezkousej to na me. ja vim co chi a umim si o rict!
<fory> mvejmelka: :D
<mvejmelka> koukej vyvalit ten screenshot ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Pocky, zena. :)
<mvejmelka> fory: ;-)
<mvejmelka> ;-))
<mvejmelka> uz je to tady 
<[ZOMB]> nj, uz litaj vymluvy :))
<fory> Prdlajs, poslal jsem ji smsku, cekala 4 minuty, skoro me zase prozvanela. :D
<FrostyX> on si z vas dela srandu a ma wokna :-D
<fory> No to urcite.
<fory> Ted, jak to upnout. :D
<fory> kam
<mvejmelka> tak to vyspul ;)
<fory> :D
<mvejmelka> fory: imageshack ??
<fory> Uz se na tom dela. ;)
<mvejmelka> O.K.
<FrostyX> s tim co tu mame za net si budete muset pockat nez to uploadne :-D
<fory> FrostyX: A proc je takovy? :/
<fory> FrostyX: Protoze je to tady na koko*.
<FrostyX> za tyden bude 50mb/s
<fory> FrostyX: za tyden. :/
<FrostyX> uz je to natazene :)
<fory> mvejmelka: http://img810.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img810/2964/snmekobrazovkyn.png
<mvejmelka> super
<fory> FrostyX: To jsem slysel.
<fory> FrostyX: Potom by to mohlo byt trochu lepsi.
<FrostyX> tak snad :)
<FrostyX> mas moc bordel na plose
<mvejmelka> dikz
<mvejmelka> diky
<mvejmelka> no koukam ze natom jsme podobne ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: :D
<mvejmelka> taky nemam cas to resit
<[ZOMB]> co pouzivas na sms Fory ?
<fory> smszdarma.cz
<[ZOMB]> aha, tak to nic :)
<fory> Co jsi cekal?
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ty sis to beztak posefoval cez irssi ne ? :-
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> tolik casu nejsem ochoten sms venovat :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: pres irssi jeste ne, ale delam na tom :)))
<FrostyX> :-D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ona je schopna mi napsat 100-200sms za den. :/
<mvejmelka> FrostyX: [ZOMB] totiz nedala nic jineho nez irssi a conky ;)
<FrostyX> jsem ted prestal irssi pouzivat. bych si k tomu potreboval neco doprogramovat
<mvejmelka> fory: neco je spatne. malo ji zamestnavas ....
<fory> mvejmelka: Programy jeste neumi psat. :D
<fory> Bude stacit to pocitani ovecek, pak mi napise tak po mesici. :D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: to bych nemel skoem nic na praci ;)
<mvejmelka> fory: no vidis rozmyslene to mas, uz schazi jen ta realizace ;)
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: vzdyt taky netvrdim, ze delas neco jineho ;))
<[ZOMB]> Fory mvejmelka FrostyX: too easy ;) http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Esmska
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: :P
<fory> Na to se kouknu.
<mvejmelka> http://img11.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img11/9568/screenshoteowyn.png
<[ZOMB]> docela mi to usnadnilo zivot :)
<fory> Tvari se to jednoduse.
<fory> Pouziva to brany z netu, na to free psani?
 * [ZOMB] afk
<mvejmelka> na radka mam super pisnicku: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m3jFyjf5bM
<fory> Jak po nem neco clovek chce, tak jde radsi AFK. To je proste srab.
<mvejmelka> vrele doporucuju
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: pekna vec ;)
<FrostyX> to mi rikejte, ze vas nikoho na tom irssi nesere, ze nemate tray ikonku, ktera vam zablika kdyz nekdo napise. vzdyt prece nemuzu mit porad nad ostatnima aplikacema okno s irssi kdyby nahodou nekdo napsal
<mvejmelka> fory: polovina tveho textu a polovina reklam 
<mvejmelka> FrostyX:  ;))
<fory> mvejmelka: Blbost.
<mvejmelka> fory: to doufej ....
<fory> mvejmelka: To tam pisou, chce to jen cist. :D
<fory> Hned ten prvni obrazek. :P
<mvejmelka> fory: dekuju za upozorneni... necetl jsem to.
<fory> mvejmelka: Pohoda, musime si pomahat. :D
<mvejmelka> btw. dobrej pocin ceske kinematografie film Musime si pomahat...
<mvejmelka> lidi balim to....
<mvejmelka> dobrou noc
<fory> Good night. ;)
<FrostyX> taky pujdu, dobrou
<fory> Hoj.
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: a k cemu to je jako dobry kdyz mam irssi na plose? :)))
<fory> [ZOMB]: Esmska sis instaloval pomoci? Baliku, nebo rucne?
<[ZOMB]> Fory: baliku
<[ZOMB]> Fory: ono se to aktualizuje samo, ne jen pomoci apt
<fory> Musel sem pridat zdroj, uz to najdu. :)
<[ZOMB]> nezapomen znovu nacist zdroje ;)
<fory> Uz se stao. ;)
<[ZOMB]> ale oni to ty graficky udelatka asi delaj za cloveka
<[ZOMB]> mam pocit ze se na to synaptic ptal
<fory> Uz vypada, ze se zapina ;)
<fory> Tak, ted se v tom naucit chodit a jedem.
<[ZOMB]> v cem?
<[ZOMB]> j esmska
<fory> Esmska
<[ZOMB]> chapu :)
 * [ZOMB] resi zas X rozhovoru najednou, tak je nakonec stejnak ze vseho zmatenej :))
<fory> Je to divne. :/
<[ZOMB]> Fory: docela dobra vecicka, seznam si tam muzes udelat, jen ta captcha je otrava, tohle uz je v jinejch aplikackach podchyceny ...
<fory> Dokaz mi postal smsku na vodafone?
<[ZOMB]> j
<fory> To po me to chce jeste registraci. :D
<[ZOMB]> ale prd
<[ZOMB]> vlez do nastaveni
<fory> Mas vodafone?
<[ZOMB]> branm
<[ZOMB]> bran
<[ZOMB]> j
<fory> Mam
<[ZOMB]> okej, tam to neni :D
<fory> Si rikam... :D
<[ZOMB]> Fory: dej nastroje/konrola aktualizaci
<fory> Ano.
<fory> Aktualizoval sem.
<[ZOMB]> na muj tel (vodafon) si to pres [CZ]Vodafone branu poslu do 5 sec ...
<[ZOMB]> resni aplikacku radsi
<fory> Cekam, cekam a telefonu se nechce brnet. :D
<[ZOMB]> hmm
<[ZOMB]> dole v liste "zprava pro $USER odeslana" ??
<fory> Je tu prd.
<fory> Zatim jen TIP, kdyz sem to posilil minule, tak neuspesne.
<[ZOMB]> [CTRL]+[t]
<fory> Prazdno.
<fory> Posli mi sms na 777681678
<[ZOMB]> kej
<[ZOMB]> Fory: bacha kam posilal svoje cislo, log odsud si muze precist naprosto kazda osoba s pristupem k netu ... viz topic ;-) :o)
<[ZOMB]> Fory: ale jo poslu :)
<fory> Kdyz vis me cislo, tak mi nic neudelas. :)
<fory> Fici.
<[ZOMB]> Fory: az na to ze vim kazdou sms a hovor v presnem case i s obsahem vcelku vlastne nic ;)
<fory> Brana [CZ]Vodafone?
<[ZOMB]> jj
<fory> Nepisu smsky z mobilu. :) Jak to chces zjistit? :)
<[ZOMB]> pouzivam jen ty verejny
<[ZOMB]> btw me tak napada ze ve freerapiddownloaderu uz clovek catchu resit vubec nemusi, chtelo by to podporit vyvoj esmsky :)
<fory> Ja pres to nic neposlu.
<[ZOMB]> hmm
<[ZOMB]> tj divne
<[ZOMB]> verze?
<fory> 0,20,0
<fory> Pritom jsem nic nemenil.
<[ZOMB]> [23:46:13] Posílám zprávu pro +420777XXXXXX ([CZ]Vodafone) ...
<[ZOMB]> [23:46:36] Zpráva pro +420777XXXXXX odeslána.
<fory> Uz.
<fory> Bylo to ve fronte vole! :D
<[ZOMB]> jaj :D
<fory> Zase sem na to prisel, chce to jen cas. :D
<[ZOMB]> Fory: nejdriv si mel koukat nez neco placnes ... aspon dneska ne? :D
<fory> Musim zatizit i tvuj mozek, kdyz muj se vari, proc to nejde. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Tohle bude mnohem lepsi psani smsek.
 * [ZOMB] ma prob na ntb, nechce mu nabehnout irssi do screenu :/
<fory> Rada to [ZOMB] : To kopni.
<[ZOMB]> ee, pak to bude rozbity ... :o)
<fory> Do tech bran sis nastavil vlastni cislo, at se zobratzuje a ne to z netu co?
 * [ZOMB] kope jako kobyla, to neni zadna sranda :D
<[ZOMB]> Fory: jj, tzn ze uz ho vlastne znas ;)
<[ZOMB]> Fory: ... a nemusis ho sem psat! :))
<fory> [ZOMB]: ;) Jak si predat cisla.
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<fory> [ZOMB]: Jeden nenapadne a druhy vsem na ocich. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Diky za dalsi tip. ;) Jak vidis, nemusim mit vice chan, stacis mi ty.
<[ZOMB]> Fory: koukam ze import kontaktu ve formatu *.vcard nebo *.vcf ... popr z nejaky specf. appp
<fory> Co? :D
<[ZOMB]> Fory: nemam problem s prebehlikama jako nekteri linuxaci ... resp pardon linuxaci, znam jen ubuntu a arch, takze jsem vlastne taky lama ;))
<[ZOMB]> Fory: import kontaktu do esmsky ;)
<[ZOMB]> nevim cj format *.vcard nebo *.vcf, se musim cihnout jak to ma vypadat
<fory> [ZOMB]: Je hodny chlapec. ;) Taky znam ubuntu a arch.
<[ZOMB]> ja jsem zatim nedospel potreby uplne vsechno kompilovat, takze gentoo me nejak nelaka a ostatni ... nemam cas neasi :D
<fory> ;) Takze stranku smszdarma.cz muzu uspesne opustit. :D
<[ZOMB]> tu jsem opustil po prvni potrebe poslat sms z PC :))
<[ZOMB]> okamzite me nasra.. :D
<fory> Jakto?
<[ZOMB]> Fory: j sry, to byla sms.cz ...
<fory> [ZOMB]: ;)
<[ZOMB]> ale koukam ze to je stejnak klikacka .. tfuj :)
<fory> Je.
<[ZOMB]> btw k tomu irssi, az poresim proc to kravi na notasu tak ti poslu prikaz (irssi ve screenu)
<fory> Ok.
<[ZOMB]> Fory: jen napisu vyvojarum jak to videj s odstranenim captcha sragor v esmsce :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Jen pis. Dolad to. ;)
<[ZOMB]> Fory: jsem nekoukal ani v cem to pisou, takze spis to asi budou mit rychleji oni nez ja :)
<[ZOMB]> musi nejaka ojebavka na to bejt :)
<fory> Bude urcite.
<[ZOMB]> seznam sponzoru porad roste, husty :) http://code.google.com/p/esmska/wiki/Donators
<fory> Dost.
<[ZOMB]> marcelka nesetri :)
<fory> Koukal sem.
<[ZOMB]> okej, jdu na irssi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Vsaka kde si?
<[ZOMB]> Fory: psal jsem jestli bude ta CAPTCHA nejak odstranena v budoucnu ... http://code.google.com/p/esmska/issues/list?thanks=334&ts=1295911498
<fory> ;)
<[ZOMB]> koukam, ze to tam ostatni datle cesky a ja se stim seru :D
<fory> Tak ono to nebyl zase takovy problem napsat v ANJ. :)
<[ZOMB]> ne no :)
<fory> Jdu spat, gn.
<[ZOMB]> gn, to poresim :)
<[ZOMB]> do zitra :)
<fory> Ok. ;) Se mej.
<[ZOMB]> bb :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-25
<flack> caute
<flack> zasa nieco potrebujem :D
<flack> ako zistit ci je modul skompilovany pri kompilaci jadra alebo bol kompilovany samostatne?
<mvejmelka> zdar vespolek
<Starejbar> bry podvecer ve spolek
<FrostyX> ahoj
<brumla> FrostyX: hoj
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: >>> a k cemu to je jako dobry kdyz mam irssi na plose? :))) - mno jo, ale ty pak mas porad zobrazene irssi a obiras se o celkem velkej kus monitoru. kdyz bych si to takle udelal na ntb, otevrel nejake vyvojove prostredi, tak toho asi moc neuvidim :-D
<Starejbar> njn ale za to poteseni ho tam dostat to stoji 
<Starejbar> chjo ted mam dilema jestli na pracovnim notesu taky rozjedu tucnaka bo ne
<FrostyX> tomu rikam vyzva :)
<Starejbar> asi tak
<Starejbar> problem je ze na nem musim pracovat a ne si s nim furt hrat
<Starejbar> a uz vidim jak by to dopadlo
<FrostyX> neco je spatne. muj vlastni server me ignoruje.
<Starejbar> mu vysvetli kdo je tady root
<FrostyX> jo to mu rikam po ssh celou dobu. ale jestli me bude jeste chvili srat tak hold budu muset vstat a nakopat ho do hardwaru
<Starejbar> :-)
<FrostyX> a nebo se na to taky muzu vysrat. 
<Starejbar> taky varianta
<Starejbar> pockat a treba to vyhnije
<FrostyX> uz asi vim kde je chyba ...
<FrostyX> po hodine jsem se dostal na svou administratorskou sambu ... mno tomu rikam vykon
<FrostyX> ano bylo to tim. moje samba se sama od sebe dopracovala do stavu, ze se ji nechce sdilet adresare v /home
<FrostyX> pouzivate nekdo thunar ?
<FrostyX> ta vec neumi taby ?
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> co se smejes :-D
<[ZOMB]> se podivej do pluginu :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: resp nevim, teprve zjistuju na jejich strankach ze to je filemanager :)
<FrostyX> cekal jsem ze zrovna ty to bude spouzivat
<[ZOMB]> nevim k cemu :)
<FrostyX> ty pouzivas nautilususa ?
<[ZOMB]> ne :)
<FrostyX> cd a ls ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> cd moc nepouzijes, jen kdyz bys delal porad v jenom adresari, aspon teda ja ho moc nepouzivam
<FrostyX> ja taky ne a to jsem v konzoli porad a na serveru pouzivam taky jen prikazy (ne mc)
<FrostyX> ale zas kdyz pozoruju ostatni ...
<[ZOMB]> nj vidis, theme do mc upravit, nekonecna zamestnanost :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: koho?
<FrostyX> cd /etc; ls; cd samba; ls; cd xxx; nano xxx  ... bych umrel takto
<FrostyX> tab, tab, tab a porad jen tab :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: btw mam to co mam porotoze to chci mit, ne protoze to maji ostatni ;)
<FrostyX> a co mas :-D
<[ZOMB]> vsechno :D
<FrostyX> tim "ostatni" jsem myslel par kamosu z intru ... 
<FrostyX> jak vsechno, co vsechno :-D beztak tam mas pruzkumnika ve wine ze :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<Starejbar> bez IE se ani nehnu
<FrostyX> :-)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<Starejbar> ale fakt :-)
<Starejbar> bo mam v pda win mobile 
<[ZOMB]> pda by hned zazilo drtivej format :))
<Starejbar> uz me to parkrat napadlo ale pripada mi to zbytecny
<Starejbar> uz je to stejene spis jen ebook reader a prilezitostna navigace
<[ZOMB]> njn, ja jak bych mel cas, tak by me to nedalo :))
<FrostyX> jj, ale ty cas nemas. musis poladit irssi a mc :-D
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: navigace stiha realtime?
 * FrostyX ma dneska zajimavou naladu 
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: zatim jsem v upravach .bashrc a apt-upgrade :)
<Starejbar> nechte toho bo o tom zacnu uvazovat
<[ZOMB]> :D
<Starejbar> navigace vali pres externi bloetooth gps modul
<[ZOMB]> tj fuck, jak, jen jestli stiha rikat odboc pred odbockou :))
<Starejbar> aha 
<Starejbar> no vetsinou jo
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> tak aspon ze vetsinou D:
<[ZOMB]> :D|
<Starejbar> ale nesmim byt ve vetsim meste kde je moc odbocek
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> pak musis jet pomalu :D
<Starejbar> aha
<Starejbar> to nekdy zkusim
<[ZOMB]> ... to te musej pak vsichni milovat :D
<Starejbar> ale jinak hlaska odbocte vlevo kdyz jedu po dalnici me vzdy pobavi
<[ZOMB]> melo by to teoreticky pomoct, ty zdrhas signalu, takze kdyz pojedes pomalej, budes drzet kvalitnejsi spojeni
<[ZOMB]> :))
<Starejbar> ale to pak furt stojim na cerveny
<[ZOMB]> j, super vec jsou novy nezakresleny obvchaty
<[ZOMB]> podle navigace jedes polem :))
<Starejbar> presne
<Starejbar> takhle jsem se snazil najit babiccino udoli
<Starejbar> kolem rozkose je novej obchvat takze jsem si ho akorat objel a nic z toho .)
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> fory_: query ;)
<freax> neee... uz zase pulnoc :/
<[ZOMB]> :(
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-26
<[ZOMB]> tak vstavat lemry :P
<yunife> [ZOMB], vole ja tu uz hodinu kompiluji :-D
<mvejmelka> evolution mi zacina pit krev ;(
<mvejmelka> pouzivate nekdo tuto parodii na mailoveho klienta pro stahovani posty z M$ exchange?
<Starejbar> evolution jsem snad nikdy nezapnul
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: dobres udelal ;)
<mvejmelka> nemate tuch, jestli existuje nejaky jiny mail klient, ktery by se umel pripojit k exchange a fungoval by?
<Starejbar> tusim ze jsem nekde cetl o nejakym pug-inu do thunderbirdu
<mvejmelka> dekuju za tip
<yunife> mvejmelka, zeptej se hulana :-D
<mvejmelka> yunife: o koho jde?? ;)
<yunife> mvejmelka, ale taky sialenec, kterej furt nadava na google a obhajuje sluzby microsoftu :-D
<mvejmelka> yunife: chapu ...
<mvejmelka> ja naopak preferuji google ale nase company miluje vse co kdy M$ udelal ;(
<yunife> mvejmelka, mne se vobec nepodarilo rozbehat exchange na live.com :-D
<mvejmelka> mozna marketingova reditelka dobre poslouzila nasemu generalovi ... nechapu to.
<yunife> mvejmelka, nj firmy su uz take, pretoze tych co dokazu spravovat linuxy je malo :-D
<mvejmelka> yunife: jako saframu jako safranu
<yunife> mvejmelka, co nadelas je nas ubohe % co to pouzivaju :-D
<mvejmelka> presne tak
<mvejmelka> treba se casem neco zmeni
<yunife> mvejmelka, myslis? o tom dost pochybujem
<mvejmelka> doufam v to
<mvejmelka> su -
<mvejmelka> sakra spatny terminal ;)
<mvejmelka> omlouvam se
<Starejbar> :-)
<Starejbar> se tu nad nas povysuje
<mvejmelka> no to bych si nedovolil ;)
<yunife> mvejmelka, vole, comu des davat root prava, chces aby ti to utrhlo ruku :D
<mvejmelka> yunife: jen jsem neco potreboval proverit. uz jsem zase pryc
<freax> prosim vas nevite jak zajistim, aby mi gtk theme neovlivnovalo firefox?
<fory_> Da se to tam zaskrknout v nastaveni firefoxu.
<fory_> At to nevyuziva nastaveni GTK theme.
<freax> taky sem si to myslel, ale nenasel sem to... treba sem slepej.. tak to jdu zkusit znova
<fory_> ;)
<fory_> freax: Vypada to tak, ze to tam neni. Kdyz jsem mel chromium, tak tam ta moznost byla.
<fory_> freax: Maximalne muzes zkusit nejak nastavit theme pro firefox.
<freax> je to tam.. uz sem to nasel.. ale nemam zaskrtnuty aby to pouzivalo systemovy barvy a stejne mi to to GTK tema firefox ovlivnuje...
<fory_> reboot
<mvejmelka> koukam ze uz je tady skoro stejne jako na supportu M$. "neco vam nejde??, zkouseli jste restart? ne? tak proc sem vubec volate??"
<fory_> mvejmelka: Ten reboot tomu pomuze. ;)
<mvejmelka> fory_: v poradku .... ja jsem si jen tak na neco vzpomnel ;)
<fory_> Jako je to tak skoro vzdy.. :D "Zkouseli jste to vypnout a zapnout?" 
<mvejmelka> presne tak bohuzel to ne vzdy pomaha ;)
<freax> no nevim jestli pomuze.. ale zkusit to muzu no... jde jen o ty input texty ze sou invertovany. jinak je vsechno v pohody
<freax> *pohode
<fory_> freax: Delej rebootuj. :D
<Starejbar> aneb jak ajtak opravuje auto
<freax> :-)
<mvejmelka> ;)
<mvejmelka> freax: RELOAD
<mvejmelka> jak psal fory_ 
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: no to by me zajimalo ;)
<mvejmelka> btw fory_  and freax nestacilo by sundat jen xserver a znovu ho nahodit?
<fory_> Kdo vi. Vsak proc si nedat cely reboot? Beztak mu to bezi xy dni. :D
<yunife> jeste mu to nenabotuje kvoli chybe v jade a bude pruser :-D
<fory_> To uz neni nas problem.. :D
<fory_> Hops.
<yunife> fory_, oprav si nick, vole uz bootuje pozor :D
<freax> tak finta vystoupit a nastoupit nezabrala :-/
<fory_> Takze ty mas I pismo?
<yunife> freax, CSS zaberie urcite :-D
<yunife> freax, input { background-color: pink; } *rofl*
<freax> yunife: jasne :-D
<yunife> freax, budes stylovi s ruzovimi poliami :-D
<yunife> freax, ruzove buttony su ako bonus ;-)
<freax> yunife: :-D mozna kdybych nosil v pravym uchu nausnici :-D
<freax> kaslu na to... aspon tam nema text i pozadi stejnou barvu :-)
<yunife> freax, (raz treba zacat :-D)
<freax> yunife: nikdy.. to budu driv pouzivat Visty :-D
<Fory> freax: Pismo ma stejnou barvu jko pozadi?
<Starejbar> mvejmelka: ajtak vystoupi, otevre kapotu, zavre kapotu, nastoupi
<Fory> Starejbar: :D
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: ;)) njn co jinyho taky s tim?? ;)
<yunife> Starejbar, ale jeste predtym skusi preladit stanicu na radiu :D
<freax> Fory: nema.. prave aspon ze tak :-)
<Fory> freax: Jeste jednou mi rekni, co ti to dela?
<freax> Fory: mam cernou barvu pozadi v input textu, bilou pisma a rad bych to obracene :)
<Fory> Resime firefox? :D
<freax> Fory: jj :)
<Fory> Predvolby -> Obsah -> Barvy.
<freax> Fory: tam to mam prave nastaveny dobre :-/
<Fory> freax: Tak sakra, co jsi delal? :D
<freax> Fory: nainstaloval jedno gtk tema O:-) zajimavy ale je, ze to neni prohozeny vsude... nekde je to normalne a nekde zase ne :-/
<Fory> freax: To je. Odinstaluj ho celkove.
<freax> Fory: ja se ho ale nechci zbavit.. me se libiii :-D
<Fory> freax: Tak to budes muset prekousnout. :D
<freax> asi jo no... nebo si najdu jiny tema :-) ale ono tech tmavych moc hezkych neni :-/
<Fory> Snaz se. Urcite neco najdes. ;)
<freax> jeste bych mel dotaz O:-) priklad: mam otevrenej terminal na plose cislo 2. jak z nej otevru napriklad ff na plose cislo 4?
<Fory> Netusim? :D
<freax> supeer... uz sem vyresil ty barvy ve ff :)
<Fory> Jak? 
<freax> stacilo napsat par radku do ~/.mozilla/firefox/.../chrome/userContent.css a ty barvy si vynutit pomoci !important :)
<Fory> Takze google pomohl jo? :)
<Fory> [ZOMB]: Zijes chlape:
<freax> Fory: chvilku to trvalo, ale nezklamal :)
<Fory> Ja to rikam proste porad, je to dobry strejda.
<yunife> tak sem nakonec rikal ze to CSS vyresi :-D
<Fory> Budu asi vypadat jak debil, co je to CSS? :D
<yunife> Fory, Cascade Style Sheet :-D
<FrostyX> Fory: Counter Strike Source :-P
<Starejbar> css je ta karta na kterou se tankuje benzin ne?
<Fory> FrostyX: To jsem si myslel poprve. :D
<Starejbar> nebo to je ccs?
<Starejbar> ted nevim
<FrostyX> :-D oboji je CSS. zalezi v jakem to mas kontextu :)
<freax> Starejbar: to je ccs no :)
<gibellini> Ahoj, mam problem. Pucil sem kamosovi flashku aby mi na ni neco nahral a po tom co mi ji vratil, nejsem schopnej ji v zadnym PC otevrit (ani pod winXP, ani ubuntu). Bud se mi ukaze jako pripojena, ale v tento PC neni videt, nebo je videt, ale neotevru ji... nejaka rada?
<gibellini> mam na ni veci do skoly, takze jestli by to slo bez ztraty dat.. :(
<Fory> gibellini: Co to jsou veci do skoly? Format. :D
<gibellini> vykresy, texty,...
<gibellini> maturitni video..
<Fory> Jo, mas mit jeste zalohu. :/
<Fory> Co to pise, kdyz je videt?
<gibellini> vetsinu z toho muzu znovu sehnat, neco zalohovany mam... ale nejaky fotky uz asi znova neschrastim :-/
<gibellini> kdyz na to poboucham v nautilu, nic se nestane - neotevre ani error
<Fory> WXP tam to vubec nevidis jo?
<gibellini> nejdriv sem nevidel, pak sem to "odinstaloval" a videt uz je
<gibellini> ale pise to ze mam vlozit disk
<Fory> Tak vloz disk. :DD
<gibellini> haha :)
<Fory> Zkousel si to v terminalu otevrit? Nebo se aspon do ni dostat?
<gibellini> hmm v terminalu ne, jenom v nautilu
<Fory> Zkus.
<gibellini> a pripomen mi jak ze se to dela? :)
<gibellini> cd a dal?
<Fory> To ti staci na to, aby ses do ni dostal ne?
<gibellini> no co presne tam mam napsat? sem linux lama co to nemela pusteny par mesicu :-P
<Fory> Pocky, mountnu si flash disk .:D
<Fory> ls
<Fory> kurva. :D
<gibellini> jaj sem dal ls a mam tam z vlc nahranou nejakou stefanii... kua drat :-D
<Fory> ls to neni, mel jsem spatny terminal. :D
<Fory> Ha mam to. :D
<Fory> Takze. :D
 * gibellini pozorne nasloucha
<Fory> Otevri si terminal. Dej cd .. pak jeste jednou cd ..
<Fory> Pak si dej ls
<Fory> Tam uvidis media
<Fory> Hodis cd media
<Fory> znovu ls a uvidis nazev toho flash disku
<gibellini> prdlajz
<gibellini> dam cd, nic se nestane
<gibellini> znova cd, nic se nestane
<Fory> cd media
<Fory> cd ..
<Fory> cd ..
<gibellini> dam ls a mam tam dokumenty, hudba, obrazky, plocha
<gibellini> ach tak :)
<Fory> :D
<gibellini> hmm
<Fory> ?
<gibellini> cdrom, crom0 data datovej malej velkej windows
<gibellini> :-D
<Fory> V tom media?
<gibellini> jo
<gibellini> malej, velkej, windows.. tak sem si kdysi par disku pojmenoval
<Fory> Tu ten se jmenuje jak?
<gibellini> nevim
<Fory> Tak to prolez vse.
<Fory> cd "nazev"
<Fory> ls
<gibellini> dal sem cd cdrom0 pak ls a nic to nevypsalo
<Fory> Koukni na ty dalsi.
<gibellini> data
<gibellini> ls
<gibellini> nic
<Fory> Nezformatoval ti ju ten kamarad?
<gibellini> datovej... nic
<gibellini> na "datovej" by melo byt asi tera dat pokud si spravne pamatuju
<Fory> Je pripojeny?
<gibellini> jaj
<gibellini> samozrejme
<Fory> Kdyz dam ls na tom flash disku, najde to ty veci.
<gibellini> zkusil sem vsecny
<gibellini> na diskach v poho vypsalo soubory
<gibellini> asi mi to ten flash voyager nenaslo
<Fory> Mel u toho magnet a ted nevi ta flashka co delat! :D
<gibellini> hele kdyz na nej bouchnu v nautilu a dam vlastnosti
<gibellini> typ : neznamy typ (application/octet-stream)
<gibellini> je to v poho?
<Fory> Pocky. :D
<gibellini> kua musim jit odriznout drat na prijezdovce, do 15 min sem tu
<gibellini> aby si tatik nepichnul gumy..
<Fory> OK.
<Fory> Neni to asi v pohode, kdyz je to nezname.
<gibellini> magnet urcite nemel, sedel predemnou a rval to do notase
<gibellini> ale radne ho neodpojil, mohlo se to pri tom mrdnout?
<Fory> U neho to otevres?
<Fory> Ano mohlo.
<gibellini> on je doma
<gibellini> zkousel sem to na svym ntb a ted to mam pichnuty do stolniho
<Fory> Mohlo se pri tom neco podelat.
<gibellini> sorac, sem zpatky
<gibellini> takze neznamy typ je opravdu spatne jo? :(
<Fory> Asi ano.
<gibellini> hmm krabici od ni sem nasel.. du zkusit vycmuchat fakturu
<gibellini> hmm zase dotaz
<Fory> Hm?
<gibellini> na fakture nemam u ty flashky uvedeny zadny seriovy cislo.. uznaji reklamaci?
<Fory> Je tam jmeno?
<Fory> Ze se jedna o flash disk, nebo neco v tom stylu?
<gibellini> flash disk corsair 8g usb 2.0 voyager
<Fory> Ten format jsi zkousel? 
<Fory> No, tak to ti v pohode uznaji, jestli je tam podpis, razitko a datum.
<gibellini> na ty samy fakture mam i tv kartu, tak mi snad ten papir neseberou sikulove
<Fory> Kopii udelej. ;)
<gibellini> yop
<gibellini> kdyby prudili, ukazu jim vypis z uctu - platba kartou :-P
<Fory> ;)
<gibellini> jak to zformatovat kdyz ji nenajdu v terminalu?
<Fory> WXP?
<gibellini> buu to abych zas rebootoval
<Fory> Buuuu. :D
<Fory> Dela krava, ty rikas: "Kruv* proc zase reboot?" :D
<Fory> kurv*
<gibellini> kruv kurv boo.. neni to jedno
<gibellini> to nevim, ja se ptam.. neni to jedno?
<Fory> Je to jedno, utikej dat reboot a pak prijdi a rekni vysledky.
<gibellini> no jo
<gibellini> zapamatovavam si kudy se sem leze
<gibellini> freenode.. nezvyk
<gibellini> tak sem zpatky
<Fory> Ano?
<Fory> 7 minut hezky cas.
<Fory> Takze jsi nic neudelal. :D
<gibellini> v sys trayi normalne nalezeno velkokapacitni disk bla bla bla
<gibellini> tento pc - normalne vymenitelny disk I
<gibellini> a po poklepani - vlozte disk do jednotky I
<gibellini> buuuu
<Fory> Dal jsi prave?
<gibellini> to je kravicka
<Fory> Formatovat?
<gibellini> du na to
<Fory> NTFS / polu?
<Fory> pomalu
<gibellini> jeste ne, jen te chci udrzovat v obraze :-P
<Fory> Jo takhle. ;)
<gibellini> haha disk 3 (I) Zadne medium
<gibellini> vymenitelne medium... zadne medium
<Fory> Ja jdu na veceri.
<gibellini> to je vyborny :-D
<Fory> :D
<Fory> Takze to nejak hezky udelej a pak mi rekni dojdu max o pul zpatky.
<gibellini> nemam jak to formatovat
<gibellini> nemam na co bouchnout
<Fory> WXP.
<Fory> Tam mas na co klikat.
<gibellini> muzu akorat zmenit pismeno jednotky a cestu
<gibellini> zadnej format
<Fory> Ve WXP?
<gibellini> jawohl
<Fory> Husty. :D
<gibellini> druhej sloupec jak klasicky boucham na disk a formatuju.. nic tam
<Fory> Pravym a tam je hned format.
<gibellini> je to sedy, stejne jako u cdromky
<gibellini> neni na co klikat..
<Fory> Krasa.
<gibellini> proste neni na co klikat
<Fory> Tak to fakt netusim...
<gibellini> mam chut s tim jebnout o zem jestli se vzpamatuje
<Starejbar> zbyva jedine kliknout kladivem
<gibellini> ale to uz bych pak nemohl zkouset zaruku
<gibellini> xD
<gibellini> koukam stejne myslenkove pochody
<Starejbar> :-)
<Starejbar> ale kladivem tomu format zmenis
<Fory> AFK
<gibellini> hele dava se vubec na flashky 2 roky zaruka?
<Starejbar> urcite
<gibellini> stejne mi mameluci reknou blabol... treba ze sem to pouzival jinak dle navodu a adios
<Starejbar> taky bych rekl
<Starejbar> jeste ti reknou se se to nesmi strkat do pc
<Starejbar> nebo ze se to nesmi pouzivat s tim piratskym linuxem
<gibellini> aaa moment, prohlidnu si krabicku
<gibellini> jaky presne tam jsou pokyny k pouziti
<gibellini> kdyby si vyskakovali, ze sem to porusil
<gibellini> je prepravnicim, jako sem to praktikoval ve skole
<gibellini> 10 year limited warranty... oujee
<gibellini> zadnej navod k pouziti
<gibellini> pokud se vymluvej na pusobeni vyssi moci, mam to v kapse
<Starejbar> nezbyva nez doufat
<flack> heh tu sa riesi :D
<flack> gparted ju nevidi?
<flack> gibellini, odpoj flasku z pc
<flack> zapoj ju tam
<flack> a postni co pise 
<flack> dmesg |tail
<Fory> Kdyby neco psala. :D
<gibellini> sem z5
<gibellini> odpojena.. bim
<gibellini> zapojena.. tydym
<gibellini> zadna hlaska nevyskocila
<gibellini> a nevidim ji potvoru
<flack> Fory, to je zena?
<Fory> flack: Ta flashka ne?
<flack> gibellini, ale co sa pise v terminalu
<flack> Fory, hmm aha :D ona nic nepise?
<Fory> flack: Nemam na nas cas. :D
<gibellini> jaj... procti si diskuzi s forym, ted sem ve winech
<gibellini> terminal ji nenasel
<Fory> flack: Az neco bude chtit, tak se teprve ozve. :D
<flack> ani dmesg ju nenasiel?
<Fory> Tak to netusim.
<flack> gibellini, tak nic to sa mi zas nechce :D
<flack> Fory, :D
<Fory> flack: Zena se na me nasrala. :/ :D
<Fory> [ZOMB] na me prdi. :/
<flack> Fory, clovece to chce klid pivo...
<Fory> flack: Klid je, pivo neni.
<flack> Fory, a za co sa nasrala?
<Fory> flack: Ze jsem pry na ni zly a taky nastvany.. Ji zase neco preslo pres hlavu asi.
<gibellini> flack asi ji poradne nepodrbal za uchem :D
<flack> Fory, ja zeny nechapem :D iba ked chcuu vtedy im rozumiem
<Fory> flack: :D
<Fory> flack: Je se nesmis snazit ani pochopit, nema to cenu.
<gibellini> hmm tak ve widlich se uz flaska nasla, jen po me chce vlozit disk
<gibellini> dela jako bych ji vykuchal nebo co
<Fory> gibellini: Nedela, co si do ni strkal?
<gibellini> Fory video z maturaku.. asi nerozdejchala to mnozstvi alkoholu.. srababa
<Fory> Tak potom je vse jasne, dej ji den, dva. Bude v pohode, musi vystrizlivet.
<Fory> Vidis, ani ji nemuzes najit. Proste na tebe nevidi..
<gibellini> nechci videt tu kocovinu..
<flack> gibellini, a kam to strkas? :_D
<flack> do PC ci notebooku?
<gibellini> flack zkousel sem oboje, stejna reakce
<flack> ja len pre istotu.. niektore pccka co maju usb v predu dost casto zlyhavaju.. alebo sa uplne odpalia tie usb porty
<flack> cinske shity :D
<gibellini> porty jsou v pohode, zkousel jsem vicero.. a pochybuju, ze se mi v jeden den odpalili jak na desktopu, tak na netbooku
<flack> jasne ja len pre istotu ako som uz povedal
<flack> ten vypis z dmesg by mozno pomohol.. alebo info ci ho bolo vidiet v gparted
<gibellini> zkusim jeste jeden port a jebu ji.. udelam ji pohreb a pripiju na to co pro me vykonala
<gibellini> ani neblika jak by mela..
<gibellini> Bajte náš, jenž si na nebesích,
<gibellini> posvìcen buï souborový systém tvùj, a pamì tvá....
<gibellini> ten samej port - flashka nejede, tv karta tvkartuje
<gibellini> ja vedel proc neinvestuju do objemnejsi mrchy
<Starejbar> a nezkousel jsi formatovat tu tv kartu? :-P
<flack> lol
<flack> vy ste psychaci :d
<gibellini> format tv karty? to nejde ani na cracku ne?
<Fory> gibellini: No prave. :D
<gibellini> hmm najednou se neudim
<gibellini> nudim*
<gibellini> jaka je vase oblibena pornoherecka?
<Fory> To je jedno, hlavne HD! :D
<Fory> Moje zena...
<Starejbar> to vis celej den v praci, tak na konci pracovni doby te napaj jsen samy vis co
<gibellini> co te napaji?
<Starejbar> ou
<gibellini> ou me nechutna, to uz si dam radsi ambrosius
<Starejbar> ani psat uz nemuzu
<gibellini> to mas z toho nekvalitniho moku
<flack> <Fory> Moje zena... ..... to teda znelo :D
<Fory> xD
<gibellini> Fory tvoje zena toci HD?
<Fory> gibellini: Live homemade HD porno! :D
<Starejbar> mami rekla bys mi kdybys hrala v nemeckym fekal pornu?
<flack> Starejbar, jasne Eriku
<gibellini> nehonte si je, vyschne vam micha!
<flack> micha? :D
<Fory> gibellini: Mame na to lidi.
<Starejbar> boha jen ne feministky com
<gibellini> xD
<Fory> -------------- Build: Debug in Test ---------------
<Fory> Compiling: main.cpp
<Fory> /bin/sh: g++: not found
<Fory> Process terminated with status 127 (0 minutes, 0 seconds)
<Fory> 0 errors, 0 warnings 
<Fory> Ted radte.
<FrostyX> aptitude install g++
<freax> Fory: treba instalovat g++ ? :-D
<Fory> Clovek si chce napsat program na pocitani ovecek, aby se mu lepe usinalo a nemuze. :D
<FrostyX> muze, jen si ho nemuze zkompilovat :-D k tomu si musis nainstalovat g++ :-D
<Fory> FrostyX: Uz se stalo.
<Fory> Program byl uz stupidni.
<[ZOMB]> ... jen jestli to nebylo programatorem :P
<Fory> Blbec
<Fory> :D
<[ZOMB]> ... ten programator, njn :P
<Fory> Nech toho laskave! :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<Fory> Odpoledne jsem se chtel na neco zeptat, uz nevim na co. :/
<[ZOMB]> cest si vcera v query to irssi?
<Fory> Nevim v cem otevrit ten "program"
<Fory> Nesmej se! :D
<[ZOMB]> jak v cem?
<Fory> Tak krasne jsi to nakodil, co s tym? :D
<[ZOMB]> no krasne vubec asi :D
<[ZOMB]> jen pro predstavu vyuziti screenu, ale to jde o zvyk asi
<Fory> Zena me sere, uz delsi dobu.
<[ZOMB]> nejlepsi cas ji vymenit :P
<Fory> :/
<[ZOMB]> njn, hold zmena je zivot :))
<Fory> Nac menit stare zvyky?
<[ZOMB]> pac zena si mysli, ze ti nakeca, ze nove zvyky jsou stare :D
<Fory> :D
<Fory> To si, ale jen mysli.
<[ZOMB]> nj, bohuzel :)
<[ZOMB]> zas den v <> :P
<Fory> Presne tak.
<[ZOMB]> ale tak zas ... nedelal jsem nic a nic se mi nestalo :-P
<Fory> To je dobre. ;)
<Fory> CO bych bez tebe delal?
<[ZOMB]> to co normalne? :D
<Fory> To je fakt. :/ :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-27
<yunife> DOBRE RANO SPACHTOSI, STAVAT UZ JE VIDNO :-D
<yunife> [ZOMB], vstavej !!!!
<mvejmelka> caute
<FrostyX> mvejmelka: ahoj
<h4k4cek> ahoj
<supersasho> hi
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<h00ked> :)
<flack> h00ked, :D
<h00ked> :(
<Starejbar> :P
<Fory> <>
<flack> <;>
<Fory> <   >
<flack> a ted vazne
<flack> ma tusiaka niekto ako ziskat linux headers?
<Fory> Ne?
<mvejmelka> dobry vecer vespolek
<flack> ak kompilujem kernel pre embeded
<flack> dobry aj vam 
<Fory> mvejmelka: Hoj.
<mvejmelka> koukam, ze se taky konecne resi neco k tematu ;)
<Starejbar> dobry dobry
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: uz bootujes bez grafiky?
<flack> jojo ale bude tu asi ticho za chvilu:D
<mvejmelka> why?
<Starejbar> jeste ne
<mvejmelka> pouzivate nekdo enlightenment?
<Starejbar> cekam az prijde vetsi hdd a bude reinstall a pak zacne to pravy hrani
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: O.K. zkousel si no splash v tom grub.cfg?
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: dobra tedy
<mvejmelka> top
<h00ked> dobvy den
<flack> dobry doby
<mvejmelka> h00ked: napodobne
<flack> h00ked, ty nemas skusenosti?
<mvejmelka> 3459 mvejmelk  20   0 65172  10m 8372 R  100  0.3   7:55.82 gnome-appearanc     3483 mvejmelk  20   0 65736  11m 8708 R   99  0.3   6:56.45 gnome-appearanc    
<h00ked> no jak se to vezme
<h00ked> s holkama jo, s arch linuxem ne... :D
<h00ked> napriklad :D
<flack> :D
<flack> no ja kompilujem kernel pre svoj foun.. 
<h00ked> jooo to sem taky kdysi delal
<flack> a chcem si dodatocne skompilovat nejake drivre
<h00ked> jednou se to nepovedlo a od ty doby se radsi snazim nenudit :D
<flack> na to ale potrebujem linux-geaders
<flack> teda hlavickove subory 
<flack> zo zdrojovych asi
<h00ked> kernel.org ?
<flack> co co ?
<h00ked> si stahnes vanilla kernel a dodas si tam moduly co potrebujes
<flack> co tam najdem :D
<flack> aaah
<h00ked> takhle sem to delal ja
<flack> dodas jak dodas?
<h00ked> stahl jsem si vanilla kernel a dodal moduly
<flack> jak dodal?
<h00ked> flack: no ja na to mel takove klikatko :D
<flack> mne to vysvetli :D
<flack> vrrrrrrrrr
<flack> ake klikatko kuaa
<flack> :D
<mvejmelka> tady je tak na kanale #microsoftu ;))
<h00ked> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Kompilace%20kernelu
<flack> ja chcu modul ktory v jadre proste nieje
<h00ked> tenhle navod je celkem fajn :-)
<flack> h00ked, no dik ted :D
<mvejmelka> same klikatko, graficky boot a jine zbesilosti
<flack> h00ked, ale ja chci neco co tam neniiii
<flack> kapistoooo
<h00ked> mvejmelka: di s tim do haje, ja byl v praci pul roku ciste jenom u terminalu :D
<mvejmelka> flack: zkus insmod :)
<mvejmelka> h00ked: to musel byt boj ;)
<flack> uff
<h00ked> mvejmelka: no zvyknout si na links je celkem tezke no :D
<flack> len tak mimochodom ja som mozno tie hlavickove subory pri kompilacii jadra aj dostal.. ked som pridal do make parameter headers_install ...
<flack> ibaze neviem co snimi :D
<flack> a ci to je spravne
<mvejmelka> h00ked: tomu verim. ja jsem parkrat neco pres links hledal kdyz jsem ladil xka....
<flack> viem akurat tak ze v /lib/moduls/uname -r/build ma byt simlink na /usr/src/linux-headersblabla bla
<h00ked> mvejmelka: hlavne je sranda koukat na obrazky v linksu
<flack> seru na vas !
<flack> :D
<mvejmelka> flack: co potrebujes?
<flack> mvejmelka, penize penize penize :D
<Starejbar> jeste vic  me pobavilo  kdyz jsem nasel pdfreader pro konzoli
<flack> spustu penez
<h00ked> nebo koukat na filmy pres mplayer -vo caca taky neni nic moc :D
<mvejmelka> flack: s tim Ti nepomuzu. Ja je totiz taky potrebuju
<flack> potrebuejm proste na tom telefone skompilovat driver ktory v zdrojakoch jadra niesu
<flack> a keby som mal spravne linux-headers
<mvejmelka> potrebujes kompilovat nebo jen nahrat pri bootu?
<flack> tak by som to kompiloval rovno na tom telefone
<Starejbar> mvejmelka tak paramery nosplash nomodeset zabraly a manzelka uz bootuje v textu
<flack> mvejmelka, kompilovat
<h00ked> flack: tak si sezen zdrojaky samostatne :D
<flack> nemam co nahravat :D
<mvejmelka> Starejbar: parada.
<mvejmelka> flack: O.K. stahni si kernel na www.kereml.org
<flack> h00ked, joo zdrojaky mam samostatne.-. ale na to aby som nieco take skompiloval potrebujem linux-headers :D
<mvejmelka> flack: O.K. stahni si kernel na www.kernel.org
<flack> mvejmelka, mam source z gitu stiahnute :D
<h00ked> mvejmelka: to uz sem mu rikal, at si sosne vanillu :D
<flack> vole
<flack> to vanila je :D
<mvejmelka> O.K. 
<flack> mozno par patchov tam je...
<flack> ale inak tam nic nechyba asi 30 patchov tam je
<mvejmelka> vlez do /usr/src/linux-headers....../
<flack> mvejmelka, na telefone ci?
<flack> lebo v telefone ziadne linux-headers pochopitelne nemam
<mvejmelka> tam kde potrebujes kompilovat jadro
<flack> na telefone.. ale jadro kompilujem na pc.. cross kompilacia
<h00ked> flack: co mas za tlf proboha? :D
<flack> openmoko h00ked 
<h00ked> flack: lol zahod to :D
<h00ked> to sem mel dva dny :D
<mvejmelka> no tak na pc kdyz jadro kompilujes tam
<h00ked> prodal sem ho kolegovi nekecam!! za dvoje cigara abych se ho zbavil :D
<flack> h00ked, no nic ine nemam.. na hranie nie sme tak bohaty
<flack> h00ked, tvoja chyba :D
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=zlate_srdce.jpg :D
<h00ked>  !
<h00ked> "Baby, baby, baby ooh!"
<h00ked> Mom: *walks in* Are you listening to Justin Bieber?
<h00ked> Daughter: No, I'm watching porn.
<h00ked> Mom: Oh thank goodness.
<h00ked> :D
<Starejbar> :-D
<h00ked> flack: kua si me navnadil, jdu si zkompilovat novy jadro :D
<h00ked> nevite nekdo jakej mam kernel? :D
<h00ked> 2.6.35 o.O takova staresina
<flack> ?D
<flack> :D
<flack> az tak stare to nieje :D
<h00ked> uz je 2.6.38 v mainline :D
<flack> ludia co vam pise pri prikazu hostname -i
<flack> 1.1 alebo 0.1 ?
<mvejmelka> ::1 127.0.1.1 192.168.254.6
<mvejmelka> flack viz vyse
<flack> jj dakujem
<flack> este niekto?
<flack> pls
<mvejmelka> balim to, dobrou
<h00ked> h00ked@localhost:~$ hostname -i
<h00ked> ::1 127.0.0.1
<h00ked> flack: 
<flack> nah tak mam zmatok :D
<flack> router mi jednoducho nevidi hostname 
<h00ked> lol mmnt :D
<flack> pocitacu
<flack> ok
<h00ked> ::1 127.0.1.1 192.168.0.10
<flack> ?
<h00ked> ja to omylem napsal do terminalu kde jsem prihlaseny na server :D
<flack> jaj
<flack> no i tak neviem ci to ma vyznam :D
<flack> proste mam router ..dhcp a chcem staticky nastavit jednu adresu pre telefon...
<flack> ale ak nemam hostname tak sa to nadstavenie neulozi.. 
<flack> darmo vyplnam mac a ip.. bez hostname to neeejede
<flack> tu adresu 192.168.0.10 mas nastavenu staticky alebo pridelovanu?
<h00ked> dhcp
<h00ked> jdu si zakourit mmnt
<flack> pohoo
<flack> mam to
<flack> udhcpc neposielal hostname :D
<flack> teda este som to nedoskusal tak idem na to
<flack> jop
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-28
<h00ked> bry rano
<freax> dobreee rano deti :)
<mvejmelka> ahoj vespolek
<h00ked> hoj
 * yunife sa tu citi jak na kare 
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem .. ;-)
<spectrum1> na zdravi! 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-29
<flack> ja sa tiez napyjem 
<flack> nazdravie 
<flack> a dobru noc :D
<freax> neeee... noc je jeste mladaaaa :)
<[ZOMB]> gm all :)
<h00ked> bry rano
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> dobry za minutu poledne :D
<supersasho> bre aj vam :)
<supersasho> v sobotu je rano az do 16:00 :)
<h00ked> supersasho: tak to jdu jeste spat kdyz je teda noc :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> nemam cas spat :(
<supersasho> :)
<asdasd> hello people does anyone know what aaach jaj ? means in english ?
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> tady clovek zazije veci :))
<supersasho> :-D
<h00ked> was?
<[ZOMB]> jaj ... :D
<yunife> CAUTE, PROSIM VAS, PORADILI BY STE MI NIECO FAJN NA ZALOHOVANIE DISKU, KDE MAM NAISTALOVANY SYSTEM? DIK
<libor> Dobrý den, chci se zeptat na vysvětlení, jak je možné, že je RHEL nebo SuSE placené a nepřístupné, když přece derivovat z GPL a derivát musí být taky GPL?!
<bircow> Je tu někdo krom botů?
<flack> bircow, a ty nevidis ten zoznam pripojenych klientov?
<bircow> já nevim, jak se pozna bot a clovek bohuzel zatim...
<flack> aha,, no boti teraz spia
<bircow> A jak se to pozna? :-)
<flack> nick by bol troska inej farby.. zalezi od toho akeho mas klienta.
<flack> ak by nespali boli by sedou alebo cervenou farbou.. pripadne hrubym pismom alebo niecim specifickym---zalezi na klientovi
<bircow> XChat. Všichni jsou stejnou barvou. ChanServ má u sebe zelenou tečku. A ZOMB je v hranatých závorkách []. Jinak jsou všichni stejní
<flack> no to preto ze boti spia.:D
<flack> inak by boli vyfarbeny
<flack> alebo nieco podobne
<bircow> A to boti spí, protože teď někdy bude 80. výročí slova robot? :-)
<bircow> 90. vlastně teď čtu
<supersasho> bircow: ono cez vikend tu byva dost ticho.. no a cez tyzden vlastne tiez :) jedine kanal #abclinuxu.cz je viac idle ako tento :-D
<h00ked> piceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<h00ked> blby lighttpd
<bircow> To je ten konkurent Apache?
<h00ked> konkurent nevim, je to dementni
<h00ked> supersasho: potrebuju nejak ulevit apache jde na nej posledni dobou slusny napor, netusis jak? zkusil sem pred nej dat lighhtpd ale to je absolutne na prd :/
<[ZOMB]> bircow: v zavorkach nic neznamenas ... btw ChanServ ma @ ve vetsine klientu = oznaceni operatora
<[ZOMB]> ... myslim ten @ :)
<bircow> h00ked: jak myslíš ulevit? jako že je slow?
<h00ked> bircow: ne pretizenej :D
<h00ked> asi ho budu muset pres noc prekonfigurovat...
<skurakai> ahoj
<skurakai> po instalaci par aplikaci mi nenaloguje ubuntu, netusite v cem by mohl byt problem? http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr609922_error.jpg
<bircow> tak to jsem teda nikdy neviděl...
<skurakai> mam tip na problem s baliky KDE neb pouzivam gnome a s nekterymi aplikacemi se mi asi nauinstalovaly nejake baliky
<skurakai> to je tak kdyz clovek pouziva ten novy instalator aplikaci :)
<bircow> myslis ubuntu software center?
<skurakai> jo
<skurakai> pred tydnem jsem si nainstaloval 10.10ku
<skurakai> a pokud to nespravim tak ji budu instalovat zunova
<skurakai> *znova
<bircow> to bude určitě jen nějaký zjednodušený Synaptic, ne?
<bircow> me zas v 10.10 nefunguje tiskárna, takže jsem se vrátil hned k 10.04 :-)
<skurakai> hm
<bircow> je tam nějaký jiný (pro mě nefunkční) CUPS tisk
<skurakai> mne mrzi ze jsem si to jiz pekne nastavil a updatoval
<skurakai> a po restartu uz nenajedu
<yunife> co se tu resi?
<bircow> proč? jen pak vrať všechno co máš ve svém $home a máš to
<skurakai> nenaloguji se do Ubuntu 10.10 s nejakou hlaskou
<bircow> + /etc/*
<skurakai> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr609922_error.jpg
<yunife> skurakai, si odpalil ubuntu? nj ja dneska taky, ked som instaloval wine :-D
<yunife> skurakai, sem si ubuntu naistaloval na 40GB particiu a udelal som si po instalacii backup :-D
<skurakai> to mne nanapadlo :)
<yunife> skurakai, nj, a backupni to prikazom dd ak vies ako s nim narabat, partimage mi moc nepomohol, ked nepodporuje ext4 :-D
<skurakai> daji se v nouzovem rezimu odinstalovavat balicky?
<yunife> skurakai, asi jo, apt-get by mal bezat ;-)
<skurakai> jeste bych to zkusil zachranit, jen si nepamatuji balicky co se naposledy instalovaly
<yunife> skurakai, a co si sa vlastne snazil naistalovat ked si to zrutil?
<h00ked> tak jo, webove rozhrani pro irc nebude, nebavi me se s tim srat :D
<skurakai> nejake hry pro decka
<skurakai> takze supertux, tuxkart apod
<yunife> h00ked, what?
<h00ked> yunife: chtel sem nastavit pristup na irc pres browser, irc.cgi, jenze nez se srat s nastavenim cgi do apache, to radsi sepisu nejakej navod jak na klienty :D
<yunife> h00ked, rofl :-D
<yunife> h00ked, a na ktore IRC?
<h00ked> yunife: twitter
<bircow> dd je příšernej. vím, že na hdd klonování stačí, ale hrozně dlouho mu to trvá. kéž by měl třeba nějakou kompresi
<yunife> h00ked, ale pises na zlom kanaly 
<h00ked> tam nikdo neposloucha, tady si muzu stezovat :D
<yunife> bircow, tak to jo, proto som si udelal 40GB particiu :-D
<skurakai> mejte se
<yunife> bircow, ono ten /dev/sda1 sa chova jako subor, nevedno co by to udelalo keby som skusil priamo zavolat na to gzip, nech to zpakuje :-D
<h00ked> yunife: a co treba rsync -avv /disk /backup ? :D
<yunife> h00ked, aha, mas pravdu je tam akosi ticho :-)
<yunife> h00ked, to je pomale
<bircow> yunife: já vím že jo. jenom poznamenávám, že kdyby uměl kompresi tak by byl super
<h00ked> yunife: ja mam kompletni zalohu serveru (cca 800GB tak za pul hodky
<bircow> yunife: když má disk 300 GB, tak soubor z dd má taky 300 GB a trvá to snad dva dny, než se vytvoří
<yunife> h00ked, to sa hodi na zalohovani, ale ja som potreboval, iba jednorazovo particiu backupnut, ked dojebem system aby som nemusel 2 hodiny instalovat a nastavovat ale za 10 min mi to obnovi particiu nazad a mam opravene :-D
<h00ked> yunife: bircow jo vy resite kompletni partisnu?
<h00ked> yunife: tak si nastav samostatne /home, za 20 minut mas cistou instalaci, mountnes /home a je to to samy :D
 * yunife upravil som /etc/fstab  boze chran nech to po restartu nabehne :D
<yunife> h00ked, jasne a programy su fuc
<yunife> h00ked, pekne som naistalovat, aktualizoval, poistaloval program a buckupnul :-D
<bircow> yunife: já nevím co se řeší přesně :-) cvičím při tom jogu :-)
<h00ked> tak to prozenes scriptem a je to pet minut :-)
<bircow> a ještě sleduju Ubuntu User Days :-)
 * yunife jede restart systemu drzte palce :-D
<h00ked> bircow: jogu? na Wii nebo xboxu? :D
<bircow> h00kked: sám se sebou :-) vím - to není tak cool :-)
<yunife> parada funguje to :-D
<h00ked> to byl rychly boot
<yunife> h00ked, zejo :-)
<yunife> h00ked, a to jsem jeste na pomalem disku jenum 5400 :D
<h00ked> ja to mam tak na dve, tri minuty
<yunife> h00ked, ale neboj, zachvilku sa system zapraska picovinami a uz budem botovat dlhsie :-D
<h00ked> no me se pri bootu pripojuji NFSka apod no.. :D
<yunife> h00ked, no vidis :-)
<bircow> NFS je to jak dostáhnout v *nixech net map x: \\unc\path?
<bircow> Prostě připojit sdilenou slozku jako disk stejně jako ve Woknech?
<yunife> bircow, jako ve woknech? to si tu delas snad prdel
<bircow> Jako proc? jsem snad prvni kdo prechazi z Win na *nix?
<yunife> bircow, nene :-)
<yunife> bircow, ja jsem na tom podobne ;-)
<bircow> Hledám ekvivalenty...
<yunife> bircow, bohuzel zazivam dobu, kdy je same gui a moc neovladam konzolu, par prikazov som sa naucil ale je to stejne bida 
<bircow> yunife: v poho.... jenom otázka. časem se s NFS sám seznámím a odpovím si sám
<bircow> yunife: jinak do commandliny se zamiluješ, věř mi
<h00ked> bircow: za par minut budu mit sepsany easy navod ;)
<bircow> h00ked: promin a že ho že? fakt jsem tu jen na půl :.-)
<yunife> h00ked, pre shell ?
<h00ked> yunife: neboj i pro debily :D
<yunife> h00ked, to se mi bude hodit :-D
<yunife> h00ked, ale je pravda ze prepinac --help som sa uz naucil pouzivat :-D
<yunife> h00ked, nezabudni ho tam uviest ;-)
<h00ked> a uz umis i man? :D
<yunife> h00ked, jojo :-)
<yunife> h00ked, ale ten som zatim nejak nepotreboval
<bircow> presně. bez man se nedá žít :-)
<bircow> nebo /usr/local/share/doc/* tuším. tam je taky hodně dokumentace
<yunife> bircow, to mas nejak prekukane, ja som skor na Pokus-Omyl :-D
<bircow> promin, co je prekukane?
<yunife> bircow, presnorene
<yunife> bircow, precesane
<yunife> bircow, uz rozumis? :D
<bircow> stale ne... :-)
 * yunife to si delaju srandu v repozitaroch je este stara verze eclipsu :-D
<yunife> bircow, prezrete?
<bircow> tak to neinstalujte z repos. zbytečné. download & eclipse.sh a je to
<bircow> sorry. vzdávám to. nerozumím pořád těm slovům :-) zkus to opisem
<yunife> bircow, precuchane?
<yunife> bircow, precekovane?
<bircow> ale co to má být?
<bircow> nebo to rekni anglicky :-)
<yunife> bircow, pockaj pouziju translator :D
<bircow> :-d toz dobre :-d
<h00ked> yunife: neco proti galileovi? :D
<yunife> bircow, no nic vzdavam to :-D
<yunife> h00ked, pomoz mi prelozit prekukane :D:D
<h00ked> yunife: nevim nemluvim reci tveho kmene :D
<yunife> h00ked, to si mi zasa jednou pomoh
 * yunife tu raz zesili ....
 * yunife boze preco mam taky pomaly net ... :-(
<h00ked> yunife: prozkouma, prostudovane...
<yunife> h00ked, no vidis ze to de :-)
 * h00ked mysli, ze yunife ma tak pomaly net bo si sedi na kabelu :D
<yunife> h00ked, a ja ze preto lebo som debil
<yunife> bircow, zijes?
<h00ked> yunife: tak na ty vole http://cybertropia.net/?q=taxonomy/term/27
<yunife> h00ked, rofl, o tych windowsoch to tam nejako zanedbavate
<h00ked> yunife: njn, nic moc se tam nedeje kolem toho :D
<h00ked> yunife: btw, pokud bys chtel na portal prispet, tak budu jenom rad... zacina se to pekne rozjizdet a prestavame stihat... :D
<yunife> h00ked, hmm a cem bych jako psal?
<h00ked> nevim... se nepohybujes ve svete novinek? :D
<h00ked> nebo nejake navody.... treba na widle :D
<yunife> h00ked, brrr tak to ne
<h00ked> yunife: :D
<h00ked> neznam skoro nikoho kdo by mel widle nebo windows mobile/windows phone... :( :D
<yunife> h00ked, brano? :-D
<yunife> h00ked, ten ma vsetky 3OS :D:D
<h00ked> mno asi no :D
<h00ked> me jich ma par napsat kamos z anglie, ale dela tam skolu a k tomu jeste maka, takze nema moc casu
<yunife> h00ked, nj, ja widli nemam instalovane takze to mas celkom smolu, pochybujem ze tu najdes nejakeho widlaka :D
<yunife> h00ked, fuuuj jaku hnusnu ikonu mi dal ten eclipse helios chce sa asi poprat idem pohladat nejaku krajsiu :D
<h00ked> proc potrebujes helios? ja jedu porad na galileo a jsem spokojeny :-)
<h00ked> to je aspon odladene uz :D
<yunife> h00ked, to vis, ja mam rad to najnovsie zbozi co je dostupne :-D
<bircow> yunife: no to víš. tak v linuxech pracuju už několikátým rokem...
<yunife> bircow, hehe ja vyse roka :-D
<yunife> h00ked, teda orezal som tu ikonu ale pekne nevypada :D:D
<yunife> h00ked, este musim hodne trenovat s GIMPom :D:D
<h00ked> yunife: netusis jaka je html znacka pro nezpracovani html kodu?
<h00ked> yunife: <code></code> nechce fachat...
<bircow> musíš to převést na html entitiy (&kód;)
<bircow> třeba > je &gt;
<h00ked> hm... jednodussiho nic asi neni co? :D
<bircow> je to jediná možnost
<bircow> v inteligentních prohlížeších (<> ie) musíš použít i <![[CDATA] notaci z XML
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<bircow> napijem ne?
<spectrum1> wtf .. napyjem, ne?
<bircow> napyjem je penisem :-)
<spectrum1> wtf... tady se vzdycky jen pylo .. 
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<bircow> jsem tu prvně :-)
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> aha, pak jo .. ;-)
<h00ked> bleh hotovo
<spectrum1> to je zajimavy co se stane kdyz kopiruju data z jednoho pocitace na druhy pres d-link ap ..
<h00ked> spectrum1: d-link ti znasilnuje pakety? :D
<bircow> to by mě taky zajímalo co se děje :-)
<spectrum1> h00ked, asi jo .. 5MB/s nevypada moc presvedcive ..
<spectrum1> to je jak navrat do minulosti na half-duplex :-D
<h00ked> nebo dialup :D
<spectrum1> nebo me to docela sere :-)
<h00ked> spectrum1: jeee to si mi pripomel kdyz sem si byl kdysi kupovat router a ptal sem se, jestli je half-duplex nebo full-duplex... a prodavac se me zeptal, jestli na tom zalezi, ze prej v tom neni zadny rozdil...
<h00ked> sem se malem rozbrecel a utekl, jak muze takovy clovek prodavat routery.... :D
<spectrum1> h00ked, jj a s ipv6 prijit o praci :-)
<spectrum1> jenze to je zatim nekde v nedohlednu .. jak star-trek ..
<h00ked> no ja uz IPv6 pomalu implementuju na servery :-)
<spectrum1> jj, ja zatim o nem sotva cetl
<h00ked> dve domeny uz mi na IPv6 plne jedou :-)
<bircow> a můžu přejít já sám ve své lan, kdy můj ISP mi nedává ipv6? chtěl bych mít public ip
<spectrum1> prvni musi poskytovatel ..
<spectrum1> to je jak v ty pohadce o kohoutkovi a slepicce ..
<spectrum1> nebo ze bych to videl v nejakym pornu, ted nevim ... ;-)
<bircow> a heled jestě k těm veřejným IP. Nemám ji a nezískám - to je fakt. Je cesta přes nějaké DynDNS nebo tak? Chci si do inetu vystavit např. IP kameru z domova, cokoli
<spectrum1> co ja vim, bych to bez verejny ip neresil .. max. to muzes nekam posilat nebo vlezt do nejaky site ..
<h00ked> bircow: nebo pres tunel
<bircow> Přes tunel, přes tunel... A jako kdo by mi ho poskytnul? Muselo by to přece být přes nějaký třetí server, ne?
<h00ked> no jasne
<h00ked> tech tunelu jsou stovky
<h00ked> napr. http://www.sixxs.net/signup/create/
<bircow> Jsem jedno ucho.... Jsou to free a spolehlivé? Nebo za tohle bych byl ochotný i zaplatit
<h00ked> pres tenhle sem jel asi pul roku, je free, ale zrizeni trva cca den, vsechno schvaluji rucne ;)
<spectrum1> kdyz jsi za to ochotny i platit, pak jsem jedno ucho :-)
<h00ked> bircow: tu mas taky naky navod http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/ipv6
<bircow> těm proxy serverům, ne tobě :-)
<spectrum1> no jeste proxy .. driv jsme si takhle nadavali ..
<h00ked> bircow: akorat koukam, ze kdyz si natovanej, tak budes muset asi pres AYIYA
<bircow> proxy v obecném smyslu "prostředník"
<spectrum1> proxy je jak poslat nekoho dopr****. ...
<spectrum1> :-)
<bircow> a jakém jazyce? :-)
<spectrum1> umim jen jeden ..
<h00ked> cesky? :D
<spectrum1> jj
<h00ked> :o)
<spectrum1> tak pristi vikend ma vyjit debian ;-)
<h00ked> asi zavedu novou politiku pro vytvareni hesel...
<h00ked> hesla jako "terorista" nebo "maminecka" ktere jsem ted videl na jabberu asi nejsou moc bezpecne.... :D
<spectrum1> jakekoliv heslo co dokazu napsat neni bezpecne ;-)
<bircow> generátor hesel no
<bircow> taky neumím vymyslet heslo :-)
<h00ked> tak staci tam nasekat #&@!?_- a nejaky cisla a je to trosku bezpecnejsi :-)
<h00ked> jaka je vyhoda nekvalitniho horolezeckeho vybaveni? Je levne a vydrzi do konce zivota :D
<bircow> h00ked: tak to je husty :-)
<h00ked> bircow: a pravdive :D
<spectrum1> ve standardni instalaci ubuntu chybi aptitude .. 
<spectrum1> mi na tom prijde neco zvraceneho ..
<bircow> no to jo no
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: 10.10 az 
<spectrum1> jj
<spectrum1> ted na to koukma
<spectrum1> zkousim udelat z ubuntu debian ..
<[ZOMB]> neni problem dohodit
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> ja jedu pres aptitude vsechno
<[ZOMB]> nechce se mi to prepisovat na apt :))
<spectrum1> no spis nastavit zdroje debian a pak prevest na debian ;-)
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: teoreticky by to melo jit ne?
<spectrum1> jj, to si rikam, tak to zkousim
<[ZOMB]> :)
<spectrum1> prvni problem byl nainstalovat vsemocnou aptitude :-D
<[ZOMB]> pak vlastne muzes michat vsechno debiani do sebe :))
<[ZOMB]> :D
<spectrum1> anebo se ***** na ubuntu a vratit zpet do luna prirody .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> tj?
<spectrum1> tj k debianu ne? :-D
<[ZOMB]> cj vim cj  luna prirody kua :D
<spectrum1> me stvali hlavne vyvojari co presli k ubuntu .. pak tam nikdo nemaka(l) ..
<[ZOMB]> nj
<spectrum1> kuwa, tady mluvim o kvalitnim detskym pornu se spoustou zvirat .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> :D
 * spectrum1 aby nazhavil linky trochu .. dnes to sledujou 
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: tak prosimte hlavne neprovar jak chem dat bommu prezidentovi do kufriku ;)
<spectrum1> jj, jasny jako hrob .. ale tohle nikoho nenazhavi .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> skoda ze jsem nestih postu, jes bych odeslal ten antrax ...
<spectrum1> jsem zmenil zdroje a zkusil safe-upgrade .. uvidim co to udela
<spectrum1> njn, ****** stat ..
<spectrum1> nj, tak to nejde 
<h00ked> tak priznejte se, kdo z vas tu je grafik? :D
<FrostyX> ja jsem tak trochu disgrafik jestli ti to pomuze :-D
<h00ked> mno jestli ses jen preklepl a myslel jsi ze jsi dis. grafik, tak beru vsema deseti :D
<h00ked> kurva spadlo mi prosody
<FrostyX> bohuzel jsem se nepreklepl :-D
<yunife> WTF?
<bircow> je to dysgrafik,ne? tím nechci rýpat. vtip výrobný! :-D
<yunife> spectrum uz zdrohol :(
<FrostyX> bircow: nvm jake se tam pise i/y. U toho titulu se ale urcite pise mekke i.
<h00ked> ty vole jeste ze sem kdysi server predimenzoval... dostava slusny zahul :D
<yunife> to je nuda:(
<yunife> h00ked, :-D
<h00ked> yunife: si delas prdel, ale kazdy tyden musim zdvojnasobit pridelen prostredky
<yunife> h00ked, ale to takto dalej nepojde, ak musis kazdy tyzden udelat dvojnasobok => ze zachvilku dosiahnes hranicu ktora sa nebude dat prejst
<yunife> h00ked, a to na ktorom servery ako?
<h00ked> no taky sem dneska cely den optimalizoval vice mene
<h00ked> povedlo se mi pred apache dat lighttpd a celkem slusne je nastavit aby spolupracovali, drupal taky o dost klesl se spotrebou, prosody jeste porad optimalizuju, ale zatim to vypada, ze bych se u nej mohl dostat az o dve tretiny dolu se zatezi
<yunife> h00ked, ach jo PHP :-D
<yunife> h00ked, zachvilku budes delat optimalizacie na urovni strojoveho kodu :-D
<h00ked> to mam udelat portal v pascalu nebo v jave? :D
<yunife> h00ked, jave? co ta preslo, chces aby sa ti server upiekol :-D
<bircow> pozor. poslouchá vás zapřísáhlý javista. mýty o pomalosti javy jsou kravina
<yunife> bircow, ty si javista?
<h00ked> bircow: nejsou :D
<h00ked> bircow: sotva spustim eclipse a nactu android SDK a vykon mi klesne o polovinu :D
<h00ked> o GWT nemluvim radsi :D
<bircow> yunife: jojo. zapálený javista
<yunife> bircow, aj ja som bol kedysi, ale uz som to pozvolnil, objavil som nieco lepsie :-P
<bircow> No heleď. Výkon každopádně není už tak důležitý v dnešní době jako to jak "dobře" se v tom píše. Si vem Ruby nebo Python - sloooow a přece mega populární
<h00ked> stourani se v tistacich :D
<yunife> bircow, blbost
<yunife> bircow, vykon je dolezity a vzdy bude
<bircow> yunife: ne pro každého
<h00ked> tak schvalne
<yunife> bircow, no jasne, ty radsej kupis 15 serverov namiesto toho aby si pouzil optimalizaciu a 1 server ze jo
<h00ked> ted vyuzivam 34% ramky
<h00ked> spoustim eclipse
<h00ked> a hned sem na 49% ramky
<h00ked> spoustim SDK
<bircow> Nechci záčínat žádnou flamewar. Jenom trvám na tom, že pro mě není výkon to jediné kritérium při volbě prostředí k vývoji nečeho
<h00ked> 56% a system teprve bootuje :D
<yunife> h00ked, nemozes porovnavat Java SE a Java EE to je troska dost rozdiel ;-)
<h00ked> 61% - boot logo
<bircow> Já vím, že to tak je. Ale i tak je Eclipse skvělé nebo ne?
<h00ked> jj to jo, ale ke skvelemu sem si musel prikoupit dalsi 4GB ramky :D
<h00ked> nacetlo se mi SDK - 69%
<h00ked> spustila se aplikace napsana v eclipse - 82% :D
<h00ked> a pak testuj aplikaci kdyz se to laguje jak <> :D
<yunife> h00ked, :-D
<bircow> Teď nechci, aby to vyznělo snobsky, ale třeba jestli 2 nebo 4 GB RAMky pro naše vývojáře neřešíme. Je to 500 Kč nebo kolik? Nevím, ale to není podstatné. Unést se to dá a přínosy jsou velké myslím
<h00ked> ale tak imho je lepsi java nez treba c# pro me osobne, to je fakt no.. :D
<yunife> nj, je tam aplikovana prilis silna abstrakcia a model MVC, ktory tomu teda moc rychlosti nedava :-D
<yunife> 500KC ?
<bircow> Nevím. nemám přehled o RAM
<bircow> Mám 2 GB a na vývoj v Javě mi to zatím stačí
<h00ked> ja dal za 2GB modul cca 800kc, ale potrpim si na kvalite, nekoupim cinskou ptakovinu.. :D
<bircow> V pořádku
<h00ked> bircow: ale tak o tom se da dost polemizovat... vem si to krat 20 vyvojaru - napriklad a z toho petikila uz mas najednou deset tisic... :-)
<yunife> kluci asi ste este neprogramovali mikrokontrolery co, tam je kurva 1KB ramky, tak keby som pouzil javu tak napisem tak maximalne blikacku jednej letky aj to bude lagovat :-D
<h00ked> ono to zase zalezi na spouste faktoru :-)
<h00ked> yunife: to sme delali v prvaku na stredni, nestras s tim :D
<h00ked> uz ani nevim v cem sme to delali... :D neco na B tusim :D
<yunife> h00ked, tak ja som program pisal v ASM, velmi skveli jazyk na to :-)
<h00ked> tak znas to, ja se vsechno naucil a jak sem dostal do ruky maturitu, tak ctrl + a | delete :D
<yunife> *rofl*
<yunife> ja du spat majte sa
<h00ked> no a neni to tak? na skole se uci 80% kravin :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-30
 * yunife naistaloval hru Tom & Jerry a mys ho hned aj vyprasila v prvom kole :-D
<bircow> já chci taky!
<bircow> chtěl bych emulátor takových těch prvních ruských "gameboyů" s Nu Pagadi :-)
<yunife> bircow, to neznam
<bircow> to není možný :-)
<yunife> bircow, ale chcel som skusit Tom&Jerry, ale teda chce to cvik, ta mys ma totalne ubehala sem nemal sance :D
<bircow> jak se jmenuje balíček?
<yunife> bircow, windows based :-(
<bircow> Jo tak. Tak to si srč víš kam :-D
<bircow> *strč
<yunife> bircow, :-D
<yunife> bircow, virtualizacia pomohla ;-D
<yunife> bircow, ono taketo male hry, cisto na odreagovanie ma bavia
<bircow> mě taky
<yunife> bircow, hlavne ked podporuju multiplayer, ale moc ich neznam
<yunife> bircow, kedysi som este na ICQ5 hraval tie co tam ICQ ponukalo, to boli fajnove hry, hraval si to?
<bircow> jo pamatuju si na to
<bircow> to bylo pěkný
<yunife> bircow, nj, by som si ich zahral aj teraz, ale neznam o nejakom inom mieste ako ICQ kde sa daju hrat
<yunife> bircow, teda single player to jde pomocou flashu ale multiplayer :(
<mvejmelka> dobry vecer vespolek
<Nethe> nazdar :D
<yunife> mvejmelka, hola
<skurakai> ahoj. Rozvrtal jsem ubuntu odinstalovanim stareho kernelu a ted se mi nejde normalne nalogovat.
<skurakai> pokud dam "re"instalaci tak mi nenajde jednotlive oddily a porad tvrdosijne ukazuje jeden oddil cely disk :(
<skurakai> co byste mi poradili?
<skurakai> dostanu se do "login" okna, ale ten system cely nenabootoval takze mam jen pozadi, dolni listu a neco jako terminal
<Kocurr> zdravim, je tu někdo znalý problemu s GRUBem ? 
<[ZOMB]> grub ma nejakej problem jo, tj fer ze se to nedostalo ke me ;-))
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-24
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> mam python 3
<Chinese_soup> husty
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ne, sorry
<SquirrelCZECH> jakou gui knihovnu mi doporucite - multiplatformni
<Chinese_soup> hm, nevim, pouzivam py2, o py3 vim prd :)
<Chinese_soup> vim jen, ze zatim je docela podpora py3 chaba :)
<Chinese_soup> a proto jsem take stale na 2
<SquirrelCZECH> potrebuju udelat neco jako tohle http://89.102.105.218/library/library.php
<SquirrelCZECH> akorat ne jako web-page ale jako normalni program
<Chinese_soup> ja zatim pouzival jen pygtk :)
<Chinese_soup> a to nevim, zda je pro py3
<Chinese_soup> tak asi ano
<SquirrelCZECH> myslis ze by to v tom slo udelat?
<Chinese_soup> asi ano
<Chinese_soup> tedy, pokud pygtk fakt podporuje python3 :)
<ZOMBitch> imho podival bych se na nejoblibenejsich 5 a pak se nejak rozhod :)
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> a ted nejaky pekny tutorial na python gui?
 * ZOMBitch nevi
 * Chinese_soup pouzival jen dokumentaci k pygtk
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Chinese_soup> pydoc gtk ;-)
<Chinese_soup> nacita se mi to 30 sekund vzdy, kdyz otviram takhle celou :D
<Chinese_soup> no, i kdyz, ne vzdy, jen kdyz to neni v cache
<SquirrelCZECH> k
<Chinese_soup> jinak samozrejme v cache 11 sekund
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-25
<halfart> Zdarec, muzu znat Vas nazor na Mint ?
<SquirrelCZECH> je tu nekdo kdo zvlada tkinter?
<SquirrelCZECH> v pythonu?
<SquirrelCZECH> aneb, jak se zbavit tech bilych ramecku kolem tech modrych tlacitek... http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/7917/screenshot1327507477.png
<SquirrelCZECH> je to Button a bd=0 uz mam
<ZOMBitch> ze by to byl border :P
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, nakonec to bylo highlightbackground
<ZOMBitch> hm :)
<ZOMBitch> treba si to budu pamatovat :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> beztak ne
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: a tak ted jut jo :))))
<ZOMBitch> *just
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<ZOMBitch> kde sou?
<SquirrelCZECH> proc kdyz v tkinter pri poziti .place zustane framu sirka kterou mel na zacatku ale pri pouziti .pack se roztahne na celou delku?
<ZOMBitch> joo to kdybych vedel :)))
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> Frame ma width=150
<SquirrelCZECH> labely uvnitr maji width=150
<SquirrelCZECH> ale presto to je jak pyca roztazene pres celou sirku nadrazeneho elementru
<SquirrelCZECH> *elementu
<ZOMBitch> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-26
<SquirrelCZECH> anybody here?
<SquirrelCZECH> http://pastie.org/3255104
<SquirrelCZECH> nevite nekdo proc mi ani tohle nefunguje?
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim ze ten error mi je takovy... co jsem googlil tak to jenom sedi na to ze nemam nainstalovany pil, coz mam...
<FrostyX> decka, jsem na irc pripojeny na dvou serverech. Kdyz dam /join #kanal, pripoji me to na ten kanal, ale na freenodu. Jak se pripojit na ten kanal na jinem serveru ?
<Chinese_soup> Ctrl+X na status window, pokud ho pouzivas
<Chinese_soup> (to status window)
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, /join pripojue na server toho okna kde to pises
<FrostyX> ctrl+x status window nemam, ale to nevadi. do nej vim jak se dostat. Ja se pripojil tak, ze jsem dal /server irc.freenode.net pak /join #ubuntu-cz a potom v tom samem okne /connect druhyServer ... takze je mam oba v jednom okne (?)
<Chinese_soup> wat
<Chinese_soup> ja pouzivam tedy /server smradoch /server +smradoch2
<Chinese_soup> a ano, pro ten server by se melo vytvorit okno
<Chinese_soup> takze pokud nemas tak ctrl+x
<Chinese_soup> si dej "/server" a mrkni jestli na nem vubec jsi :)
<FrostyX> jsem
<Chinese_soup> tak kroky nad tim
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> nema /join jeakou sytanxi s: /join #ubuntu-cz@freenode ?
<Chinese_soup> nevim, ale jde tam dat servertag
<Chinese_soup> treba  /join -freenode #ubuntu-cz
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo no
<FrostyX> ajo, diky ... udelal jsem to pomoci toho /server +xx
<flack> caute nepoznate nejake "kreslitko" kde si mozem  nakreslit  PC siet?
<Chinese_soup> papir, tuzka
<Chinese_soup> ne, neco takoveho jsem znal, ale uz neznam! :)
<flack> Chinese_soup, papir tuzka--kua :D ja som kreslit neznasal uz na zakladnej skole :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> vidis, ja na ni jeste jsem a taky to nesnasim :D
<flack> moja vytvarna vychova spocivala v tom co najrychlejsie odovzdat vymalovanu A4ku jednou dvoma farbami tak aby tam nezostalo miesto cokolvek dokresil.. Ucitelka mala radost :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> flack: ve skole pouzivaji sitari http://www.google.cz/search?hl=cs&q=packettracer&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=969l2834l0l2911l12l11l0l1l1l0l154l808l7.3l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=636&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=orkhT5-EOMbm4QSn47m5CA#um=1&hl=cs&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=pLkhT8PrGcTE4gTUi7GbCA&ved=0CDwQBSgA&q=packet+tracer&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=6ed33e37044de068&biw=1366&bih=636
<FrostyX> packettracer ... rozjel jsem to i na linuxu, ale nevim ted jak je to tam s licencema nebo tak
<flack> no jo packetracer skor som hladal vyslovne neico na kreslenie pre windows je toho strasne vela ale pre linux je vsade ticho
<Tetsuya> fds
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-27
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: nazdar, tls si na pureftpd nahodou neriesil?
<supersasho> lebo certifikat mam vytvoreny, aj sa mi pri pripajani zobrazi aj ho potvrdim a tam sa to zasekne na "Error:	GnuTLS error -53: Error in the push function."
<supersasho> alebo hocikto kto pouziva pure-ftpd s tls
<supersasho> na routeri som si povolil portforwarding uz hadam na vsetko co s tym suvysi a stale to nefacha
<supersasho> no tak teraz mi uz dava len timeout hm
<supersasho> ako plain ftp sa pripojim, ale to tls ani za toho oneho
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: myslim, ze resil, ale az po napsani navodu a samo si pamatuju prd :D uz FTP nejak k nicemu moc nevyuzivam, takze jsem zavrel port na firewallu a zatim ty tak i zustalo :D
<supersasho> aha :) no vsak ja to nejak vykumam :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-29
<|miska|> Cau, LTS je i u Ubuntu zadny novy verze, jen fixy, ze?
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> mne s tim Acta tak napadlo...
<SquirrelCZECH> podle toho co ctu, tak by celnik na hranici mel praco mi prohledat notes...
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem!
<SquirrelCZECH> co by ten celnik asi delal kdyby otevrel notes a tam: fluxbox + archlinux
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<|miska|> No, zrovna u tohodle pisou ze se to nemusi, ale pisou, ze ti muzou naridit abys jim poskytnul vsechny relevatni informace ke svemu usvedceni, cili ti naridej abys ses nevzpiral a nabootoval ty windowsy
<|miska|> Nebo te rovnou zavrou za to, ze mas mplayer :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> nabootoval windowsy?
<SquirrelCZECH> nemam
<SquirrelCZECH> proste ne
<|miska|> Tak se vzpiras spolupraci :-P
<|miska|> A celnik ti demonstrativne spali notebook :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> proste smula :-)
<|miska|> Neboj, ne jejich :-D
<|miska|> Ty kontroly na hranicich sou tam zrovna u osobnich zavazadel uz opraveny a je tam napsano, ze se nemusej delat, ci-li bude zalezet na implementaci
<SquirrelCZECH> stejne maji smulu
<SquirrelCZECH> nikdo mi nemuze diktovat co mam mit za OS
 * ZOMBitch si rozhodne nenecha diktovat od nejakyho celnika (co rozumi softu asi jako moje babicka) co ma mit na svem notebooku!!!!!!! MRDAT KRTKY LEDA! :-P
<ZOMBitch> popr proste budu porusovat o dalsi zakon vic, seru na ne na kreteny ... doufam, ze si tu ta luza mocenska najde v logu!
<michal__> Ahoj, používáte tady někdo Virtualbox?
<Achab_> Obcas
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, wtf?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: reakce :)
<SquirrelCZECH> ty, tak oni mi nic nemuzou rict co mam mit za OS...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: jeste jsem tu kokotinu ani necet, ale tak co jsem pochytil o cem to asi je, me skoro i dost nasira :)
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, no nic to nemeni na tom
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, ze na 99% mi staci mit spesl partition na filmy
<SquirrelCZECH> a nenechat ji automaticky mountovat
<SquirrelCZECH> a urednicek je v pyci
<ZOMBitch> :))
<SquirrelCZECH> coz mne napadlo
<ZOMBitch> taky pravda
<SquirrelCZECH> jde nejak udelat aby se ta partition nezoprazovala vubec?
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze neslo by ls -l /dev/
<ZOMBitch> hm nevim, myslim ze jo ale
<ZOMBitch> nevim jak to je v /dev kdyz ji das hined
<ZOMBitch> hiden :)
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, aji kdybych musel pouzit patch na kernel
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to udelam
<SquirrelCZECH> strhnu nalepku z hdd
<SquirrelCZECH> a polibte mi rit picusove
<ZOMBitch> nebudu se s tim srat do ty doby, dokum po me nejakej vocas nebude chtit videt HDD, tak ho pred nim rozmlatim kladivem a az odtahne tak nalejes zalohu na svuj novej zasitej disk a mrdas :)
<ZOMBitch> uz takhle ty kurvy sledujou co muzou, tak aby to nebylo malo, tak nas budou jeste omezovat ...
<ZOMBitch> oni vlastne stejnak sledujou i to co nemuzou :D
 * ZOMBitch +1 pro obcanskou valku :-P
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<windors_> nazdar
<windors_> mám pár otázok na ubuntu :D viem že väčšina z vás tu ubuntu ani nemá ale určite mi budete vedieť pomôcť :D
<windors_> ako sa dá v ubuntu (konkrétne 11.10) nahrávať HD video...skúsil som recordmydesktop ale nejak mi to nevyhovovalo...
<windors_> a tiež nejaký program na striahnie a úpravu toho videa 
<windors_> prosím poradte :)
<windors_> ste všetci ožrtý alebo ma ignorujete zámerne?:D
<ZOMBitch> si tech 10min stopoval snad presne ne? :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> "(muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho)" ... tak jsme konecne zjistili co to znamena
<orvi> Dobré ráno, snažím se nainstalovat program Gtypist a po příkazu "./configure"  dostanu chybu Error:  both library and header files for ncursesw library
<orvi> is required to build this package. Ale když se podívam do Synaptics tak je tato knihovna nainstalovaná, nevíte so s tím? :)
<FrostyX> orvi: a nebude lepsi si stahnout balicek ?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-21
<zomb> oje :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jen tak pro zajimavost, ten log z irc nemam :)
<Chinese_soup> smutné
<ZOMBitch> ani ne :)
<ZOMBitch> uplne bych se na to vy... :)
<Chinese_soup> tak to je ještě víc smutné
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: jak pro koho :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ty si procitas co se tu delo za dobu tve nepritomnosti? Tady se nekdo nudi :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jn :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jsem doma na nemocensky
<FrostyX> No jo, chapu ... ve vyhraty perine, na jednom monitoru pustenej serial, na druhym z nudy log z IRC a kouka jak jsme se tu nudili :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ty mi koukas na plochu? :D
<FrostyX> Jop, celej tvuj pokoj a pocitac je napichnutej :-D
<ZOMBitch> velkej bracha juuu
<ZOMBitch> mno nic, pujdu dat z nudy hru :P
<FrostyX> :-P
<FrostyX> to zni dobre ... 
<ZOMBitch> neasi :p
<FrostyX> co budes delat ? :-)
<ZOMBitch> potom nevim :) copak potrebujes s necim pomoct? :P
<FrostyX> ne potom. Myslim za hru ....
<FrostyX> Jojo potrebuju ... nedojedes za me udelat zkousku zitra ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> quake-live ... z ceho budes delat zkousku?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw ten notifikator do irssi si napsal fakt paradne :)
<FrostyX> <ironie>....</ironie>  ?  :-D
<ZOMBitch> vubec, me to naprosto vyhovuje ... cice jsem tomu dopsal lehci nadstavbu, ale jadro od tebe jede mrdy :))
<FrostyX> Me vicemene fungoval ... mel tam nejaky jeden bug ze se to sralo kdyz jsi dostaval nejaky alerty primo od serveru, nebo tak neco ... ale nevedel jsem jak to spravit a tedka uz to nepouzivam, ...
<FrostyX> ok, tak diky :-)
<FrostyX> co jsi tomu dopsal ? :-)
<ZOMBitch> jen uprava vystupu
<ZOMBitch> rozhodne jsem neresil nejaky chybovky od serveru]
<ZOMBitch> u me to mozna prechrousta bnc a ani to nezjistim
<FrostyX> :-)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw ten facebook chat se v bitlbee mlati jak klacky v kyblu, porad reconnect
<ZOMBitch> aktualizace se za ten rok dostali na opacnou stranu funkcnosti ...
 * ZOMBitch afk (30m)
<FrostyX> jj, taky jsem si vsiml ... sralo se to tak, ze jsem se vratil k facebook chatu v pidginovi (tam mi to fungovalo totiz lip) a tam se to zacalo srat tak, ze jsem se natolik premohl, ze jsem zacal pouzivat fb chat primo na fb
<FrostyX> hnus ... ale uz to tak snad pul roku pouzivam
<ZOMBitch> no hnus, tak snad neklesnu "0
<ZOMBitch> kua mam na tty jiny rozlozeni klavesnice :)
<mirda> ahoj, taky mi prestal fungovat fb v pidginu, prej nedefinovana podminka
<mirda> zacalo to ale tim ze fb me odmital pripojit na jabber, psal mi ze se mam pripojit na www, tam bylo upozorneni o nezname aktivite z IP 10.60.81.65 a od te doby to nejde
<mirda> seru na to, na fb jabber nechodim a na www taky ne
<ZOMBitch> :D
<sranda> Prave jsme si koupil PCIe adapter na USB3.0, napajeci kabel jsem zapojil,a le externi disk se sice roztoci a rozsviti, ale neobjevi se(na USB 2.0 bezproblemu) pri vypisu lsusb se ukaze "us 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub" ale nic vic. Pouzivam jadro 2.6.32-45-generic. Na siti jsem se dozevdel ze je asi problem v modulu XHCI_HCD, ale bohuzel nevim jak si ho zavest do jadra. sudo modprobe xhci-hcd ho nemuze najit :-( 
<sranda> Diky za cas
<sranda> predpokladam ze tohle by mohlo byt reseni http://askubuntu.com/questions/55751/in-10-10-usb-3-0-pci-express-card-recognized-by-lspci-but-not-lsusb-or-dmesg-h  (ale v tomto pripade se usb 3 neobjevi ani ve vypise z lsusb 
<sranda> a navic nevim jak pochopit tu posledni vetu.. nechapu co je to za menu.
<sranda> jo, jinak pouzivam Kbuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<sranda> pripadne ... mam prejit na 12.04 ??
<sranda> aha.. tak flassh funguje ale externi hdd ne, tak to fakt nevim kd ehledat chybu
<sranda> nejake napady?
<ZOMBitch> nic moc :)
<sranda> na USB 2 (integrovane na desce) to vali bezpoblemu (ale pomalu
<ZOMBitch> prekompilovat kernel s tim modulem ... viz navod :)
<sranda> ale kdyz tam flash (tez usb 3.0) funguje, tak to asi nebude ono ne? To vypada ze jadro funguje. ze by reklamace disku?
<ZOMBitch> sranda: to bych test ve widlich jestli jde jeste radsi :)
<sranda> ZOMBitch: hmm,.. ale to nevim kde sezenu nekoho s widlema a usb 3
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> sranda: tak otestujou borci na prodejne ne :)
<sranda> taky moznost, zkusim no
<ZOMBitch> sranda: kazdopadne co ctu tak povyseni na 12.04 nema kladnej efekt na tvuj broblem
<FrostyX> Zkusit lsmod, jestli tam je nejaky ten modul xhci?
<sranda> xhci                   37442  0 
<sranda> tenhle staci ne?
<ZOMBitch> j
<FrostyX> a jak je to s tim used by kdyz je to 0 ? .. 
<Chinese_soup> tak na tom nikdo nezavisi
<Chinese_soup> a muzes to bezstarostne unloadnout
<Chinese_soup> I think ^
<ZOMBitch> jj, podle vseho to tak je
<Chinese_soup> s/nikdo nezavisi/zadny jiny modul/
<Chinese_soup> fuck, a slovicko nezavisi uz nemame :-|
<ZOMBitch> a jak to mame? :)
<Chinese_soup> uteklo ze sedu :|
<Chinese_soup> *tak na tom modulu zadny jiny modul nezavisi
<FrostyX> dobre vedet .. to jich muzu par odebrat :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> uh, tak jsem to nemyslel, ale dobra
<Chinese_soup> .D
<sranda> takze mam do jadra pridat ten xhci_hcd?
<ZOMBitch> uz tam je
<Chinese_soup> upgradni kernel, za pokus nic nedas a je docela stary
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: jo aha .. zadny jiny MODUL nezavisi ... chapu. nic se odebirat nebude :-D
<sranda> no asi to zkusim s celym prechodem na 12.04... jen sem si chtel urychlit zalohovani, prece jen tu par G mam :-(
<sranda> A kdyby to fungovalo, tak upgrade odlozit, ale stejne by k nemu brzy doslo
<ZOMBitch> zalohovat mas pravidelne ;)\
<Chinese_soup> tak vyzkousej live cd 12.04
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
<Chinese_soup> at neupgradujes zbytecne
<Chinese_soup> nebo jeste lepe vyzkousej jine distro \o/
<ZOMBitch> neasi :P
<sranda> jine distro? To je pekne na kanalu Ubuntu :-) to uz je to s nim tak spatne?
<ZOMBitch> skodit se musi na vsech stranach :P
<sranda> :-D
<Chinese_soup> bleh
<sranda> no nic, zkusim ten upgrade a/nebo widela uvidim. diky za cas
<Chinese_soup> NENI za co
<ZOMBitch> neasi :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-22
<FrostyX> tak trosku jsem zapomel .. jak se prevadi cislo z jedne ciselne soustavy do druhe?  Jasne, z libovolne soustavy do desitkove chapu. Z desitkove do libovolne taktez. Ale uplne jsem zapomel, jak se delalo z libovolne do libovolne
<Chinese_soup> nsaver
<Chinese_soup> ffs
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: 01101011 01101100 01101001 01100100 01101110 01100101 00100000 01111010 01100001 01110000 01101111 01101101 01100101 01101110 00101100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01100011 01101001 00100000 01110110 01100101 01100100 01100101 01110100 00100000 01101011 01100100 01100101 00100000 01101000 01101100 01100101 01100100 01100001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01101011 01100100 01111001 01111010 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110110 0110010
<Guest46020> FrostyX: nam bylo tvrzeno ze to neide :-)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: co tim chtel basnik rici? :-D ... 
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: aha aha ... ja si nevzpominam, ze jsme se to nekdy ucili, ale prislo mi, ze by se to mohlo ke zkousce hodit :-) ...
<FrostyX> nicmene zruste poplach :-D ... B je doma .. jdu spat
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<dontike> ahoj
<dontike> hledam ppa pro eclipse 4.2
<dontike> to nikdo zatim nevytvoril repositar pro 4.2?
<dontike> mate nekdo email, telefon nebo adresu na cloveka co navrhl v unity ty dialogy vpravo nahore? To je fakt hnus. Az ho potkam tak ho vyliskam :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<dontike> musim vyhledat zpusob jak to opravit. Na to se nedokazi divat kazdy den
<Chinese_soup> co treba
<Chinese_soup> nepouzivat unity?
<Chinese_soup> oh, great, solved;next
<ZOMBitch> neasi :D
<dontike> Ano, pouzival jsem pres rok GS
<dontike> ale dam tomu sanci
<ZOMBitch> dontike: hm? http://blog.brunobraga.net/eclipse-42-in-ubuntu-1204
<dontike> nakonec jsem se spokojil s rucni instalaci
<dontike> jeste poladit ovladace grafiky a bude to vsechno :D
<dontike> prekvapujeme docela rychlost unity
<dontike> jiz to neni tak pomale jak si pamatuji
<FrostyX> Uz by nemuselo, kdyz je to vychozi prostredi v nekolika poslednich verzich (vcetne snad lts)
<dontike> Ale prejdu na nej az zmeni ty dialogy vpravo nahore :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-23
<FrostyX> hrajete nekdo csko?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-24
<dpecka> cau
<giricz81> ahoj, mam ubuntu  12.04 64bit, nainstaloval sem dropbox, ale vubec to nesynchronizuje soubory, verze dropboxu 1.6.16, v liste mam jenom cervenou ikonku s vykricnikem, v menu dropboxu je hlaska "can't acces dropbox folder"
<giricz81> nevite co s tim? pres web se dostanu ke svym souborum, ale klient vubec nefunguje
<ZOMBitch> a kdyz na ikonku drobboxu kliknes pravim a das predvolby? :)
<giricz81> a co dal?
<giricz81> pocitac je linknuty k uctu
<ZOMBitch> podivej se na nastaveni slozky
<ZOMBitch> "can't acces dropbox folder"
<ZOMBitch> zkontroluj opravneni ty slozy
<giricz81> muj dropoboxfolder je v mym home, nechal sem defaultni nastaveni pri instalaci a ten dany adresar existuje
<giricz81> nic v nem ale neni
<giricz81> jen ma ale prava drwx------ 3 giri giri      4096 Jan 24 17:05 Dropbox
<giricz81> nemel by mit  755?
<giricz81> a ne jenom  700?
<ZOMBitch> to jo no
<ZOMBitch> :0
<giricz81> ale i kdyz sem zmenil prava na dany adresar, tak porad nic
<ZOMBitch> co treba restartovat drobox
<giricz81> to uz sem udelal hodnekrat a nic nepomaha
<ZOMBitch> dropbox status
<ZOMBitch> pise idle?
<giricz81> $ dropbox status
<giricz81> Can't access Dropbox folder
<giricz81> drwxrwxrwx 3 giri giri      4096 Jan 24 18:11 Dropbox
<ZOMBitch> to je nejaky divny
<giricz81> proto se ptam co s tim
<giricz81> na jejich webu nic neni
<ZOMBitch> neni to na disku co je jen pro cteni?\
<giricz81> udelal sem uz i tiket
<giricz81> je to v mym homu
<ZOMBitch> kua
<giricz81> http://pastebin.com/TydkgX6a
<giricz81> tam je list myho home dir
<ZOMBitch> nic me nenapada :D
<ZOMBitch> giricz81: restartoval si ten dropbox po zmene opravneni?
<giricz81> ano
<ZOMBitch> :)
<giricz81> kdyz dam pravym na tu cervenou ikonu, a dam hend prvni otevrit adresar dropboxu, tak ho v nautilu otevre, je ale prazdny
<ZOMBitch> pause syncing nemas zaskrtli
<ZOMBitch> :D
<giricz81> jak zaskrtly?
<giricz81> muzu na to jeno mkliknout
<ZOMBitch> aha, ja to nikdy nezkousel D:
<ZOMBitch> nejaka haldicka :)
<ZOMBitch> giricz81: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078554
<giricz81> it works if i launch it with sudo... 
<giricz81> to si delaji prdel ne?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> at zije aktualizace
<giricz81> FIX: Reboot works to fix this error. Being a linux user I don't reboot often, so when I did, it solved the problem. 
<giricz81> jako kvuli  dropboxu mam restartovat system? boze restarty byly vymozenosti  windows ...
<ZOMBitch> :D
<giricz81> jeste bych cely slavny dropboz nakopal nekam, za ty jejich biranky a knihovny v mym homu pod  ~/.dropbox-dist
<giricz81> to ma byt aspon v /opt
<giricz81> no nic restart vola
<giricz81> tak to po restartu funguje
<ZOMBitch> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-25
<jdrab> hmm co sa deje s kubuntu.sk =)
<Chinese_soup> jdrab: aaand it's gone
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-22
<jdrab> hm lidicky je tu niekto kto ma installnute php na 13.10?
<jdrab> potreboval by som jednu vec overit lebo u mna sa to sprava podivne a na ubuntu-server vsetci spia
<jdrab> ale tusim, ze tu to tiez nebude ine :D
<jdrab> o/
<ondrusu> Zdravim, mam dotaz, tedka  jsem nainstaloval na jeden stolni pocitac ubuntu 13.04 a po instalaci se to restarotvalo (klasika) a spustilo, ale když jsem to restartoval, a nebo vypnul a pak zase zapnul tak system uz nenabehl, zustala tam fialova obrazovka s takovyma sikmima carkama (asi nejaka tapeta) ale dal uz nic... nevite co s tim nebo proc to nejde?
<jdrab> ondrusu: skus to restartnut, a pri boote podrz "shift" zobrazi sa ti grub menu a v nom skus bootnut do recovery modu, ci to pojde
<ondrusu> no jeste me napadlo jeslti to treba neni tim ze tam je amd64 a ja nainstaloval 32x
<shallow> neni
<shallow> ale preco si instaloval 32bit?
<shallow> mas malo ramky?
<ondrusu> nevim, proste sem si myslel ze to bude lepsi... no a kde si myslis ze bude problem?
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> ondrusu: a co ovladace na gpu?
<mirda> imo 64 bit os na desktopu nema vyznam, na velke mnozstvi ram tu mame pae a jinak jsou se 64 bit samy komplikace
<mirda> jdrab: co mas s php? ubuntu teda nepouzivam, mam debian
<shallow> este ze je to len tvoje imo :)
<jdrab> mirda: je to podivne, vyzera to ako keby mi nepreberalo nastavenia date.timezone z php.ini 
<jdrab> stazuje sa mi to ked spustim php skript v command line
<jdrab> ze nemam nastaveny date.timezone (ale mam)
<jdrab> tak rozmyslam preco pre boha
<ondrusu> nj to nevim co je s ovladacema protoze se nedostanu ani do systemu... myslite ze treba by pomohla jina distribuce?
<mirda> ty komplikace se 64 bit jsou napr. problemy s tim, ze clovek stejne musi mit v systemu 32 bit verze knihoven nebo tak, treba steam neni 64 bit appka, dale jsem narazil na to, ze gpu drivery na 64 bitech maji rozbity symlinky
<mirda> ondrusu: instaloval jsi ovladac na grafiku?
<jdrab> ondrusu: skusil si ten restart do recovery? ak ti to funguje tak to budu pravdepodobne drivery an grafiku ako mirda hovoril
<ondrusu> sshift nejak nefunguje...
<ondrusu> aha, no kdyz mackam shift nic se nedeje.
<jdrab> ondrusu: po tych hlaseniach z biosu a podobne skus stlacat shift stale, musi to fungovat, neviem ci ho to zachyti ked ho len drzis od startu pc
<mirda> grub v ubuntu defaultne nenabizi prechod do recovery?
<ondrusu> zkousel jsem i jinou klavesu, ale tedka uz se instaluje ta 64 verze... tak vudidíme ale asi mate pravdu
<jdrab> mirda: nabizi 
<jdrab> len grub nezobrazuje
<mirda> jdrab: ale je to schovane za tim shiftem ze?
<mirda> aha
<jdrab> jj
<jdrab> a neviem aky timeout je tam nastaveny na ten shift
<jdrab> mirda: nepouzivas nahodou KDE v debiane ? chcel som vediet aka je tam verzia najnovsia
<jdrab> experimentalu sa bojim na debiane :D
<mirda> jdrab: trinity
<jdrab> jezis :D
<mirda> ale mrknu do repa
<mirda> 4.8.4-2
<jdrab> ou h starucke no 
<jdrab> dik
<mirda> to je wheezy
<mirda> jdrab: mas to timezone napsany ve spravnym formatu? http://cz2.php.net/manual/en/datetime.configuration.php#ini.date.timezone
<jdrab> mirda: jj urcite, ked to napisem do suboru cez ini_set('date.timezone','Europe/Bratislava'); alebo UTC tak to funguje pekne
<jdrab> len to z nejakeho dovodu v skriptoch spustanych z command lineu nefunguje a php hadze warningy o tom, ze to nemam nastavene 
<jdrab> comu teda vobec nerozumiem no 
<jdrab> mirda: ale nie je to nejaky problem len ma zaujima kde je ten pes zakopany a preco sa to takto sprava na ubuntu-server mi zatial asi nik neodpovedal
<jdrab> hladal som aj nejake bugy nahlasene ale nikde nic
<mirda> a v tom php.ini to mas nadefinovany?
<mirda> jinak kdyz se ptas tak hned napis s cim mas problem a necekej na to az nekdo napise jaky mas problem
<jdrab> mirda: popisal som vsetko, co mam nastavene, co som skusal, verzie, kedy to funguje, kedy nie
<jdrab> ale nie tu no :D
<jdrab> tu sa toho neudeje zase tak vela
<shallow> jj, ani topik mi tu nenechaju!
 * shallow runs
<jdrab> :D
<mirda> :D
<ondrusu> ja teda nevim, kde se presne v ubuntu zjistuji ovladace co je v nich nejakej error ale v software a aktualizace je karta dostupne ovladace a tam je akorat nvda a to je geforce6500 nebo takhle nejak... jakej mam pouzit? je tam nejakj xorg
<mirda> ondrusu: jakej error tam mas? xorg je program, ktery ma na starosti interakci mezi programy a ovladacem grafiky
<mirda> takze mas geforce 6500?
<mirda> ondrusu: v ubuntu je program, ktery se jmenuje nesvobodne ovladace, nekde v nabidce by to melo byt
<mirda> a tam se da vybrat a aktivovat nesvobodny ovladac
<ondrusu> no to je ono, to co sem psal
<ondrusu> nj ale jakej je jich tam asi 5
<ondrusu> vybral jsem ten prvni, a zatim to vali
<mirda> ondrusu: to jsou ruzne verze toho driveru, nekde na spodku toho okna nebo textu by mel byt odkaz na dokumentaci ze ktereho by melo byt jasne o jakou verzi jde
<shallow> j, rusila sa podpora starych kariet, nie?
<mirda> stare karty maji podporu ve starych verzich driveru, ktere by stale mely byt v repozitari
<ondrusu> jo tak diky, zatim to funguje, stahul jsem ten prvni no..
<ondrusu> uvidime
<ondrusu> něco podobnyho jsem mel na ntb, ale nezlobilo to takhle moc
<tomala1> zdar, neznate nekdo aplikaci na slovnikovej utok na soubory *.pgd (PGP virtual disk)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-24
<zsisko> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-26
<shallow> ahojte, da sa nejak vypnut compiz?
<shallow> a nechat to len 2d?
<shallow> mam 13.10 nainstalovanu
<shallow> vypnut efekty a tak
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-25
<W7_> Ahoj, je tu někdo kdo by mi poradil ? :)
<sizor> Ahoj, mám problém s intalací ubuntu asi tak když jsem ve 3/4 instalace tak se mi vypíše kritická chyba že nějaky grub nemohl být naistalován. Poradíte někdo co s tím ?
<potion> grub je dost dolezita vec, pomocou neho bootuje cely linux
<potion> instalujes to na novy disk, alebo tam davas dual boot ?
<sizor> dual boot
<potion> a co tam mas za system povodne ?
<potion> a co to pise za chybu s tym grubom presne ?
<potion> inak neaky takyto postup http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<sizor> mám tam windows 7 a píše to že zavaděč grub nemohl být nainstalován a zeptalo jestli to chci naistalvoat jinám nebo pokračovat a doinstalovat ručně potom a nebo zrušit instalaci
<potion> a mas tam dva disky, alebo len dve particie pre win a linux
<sizor> mam 200gb ssd s windowsem a tam to chci taky nainstalovat a pak mam 1tb na data
<potion> mozno este by mohol byt problem UEFI a legacy mode pre boot v biose
<sizor> a to je co :D
#ubuntu-cz 2016-01-25
<redhead> l
<peto> ahojte, neviete o niekom kto robi ubuntu touch na N7000?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-01-26
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2019-01-27
<studio-user268> je tu někdo ?
<studio-user268> nějaký SW pro vývoj webu ?
